# الي عايز يتعلم شوب دروينج للأعمال الميكانكية اقرأ الموضوع ده



## سامر السعدني (8 يونيو 2011)

انا و لله الحمد با شتغل في المقاولات و قلت يمكن يكون حد محتاج المعلومات دي عن طريقة عمل المخططات التنفيذية للأعمال الميكانيكية : تكييف و صحي و حريق 
أتمنى أن أنفع به اخواني و الله من و راء القصد .....
و سوف أجعل الكلام على ثلاث محاور :


كيفية عمل شوب دروينج للأعمال التكييف المركزي
كيفية عمل شوب دروينج للأعمال الحريق
كيفية عمل شوب دروينج للأعمال الصحي ( تغذية مياه و صرف)


أولأ :كيفية عمل شوب دروينج للأعمال التكييف المركزي



[FONT=&quot]خطوات عمل شوب دروينج لأعمال hvac:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اولا الشوب دروينج للي ما يعرفشي هي المخططات التنفيذية او مخططات الورشة او باختصار اللوحات الي المفروض انفذ منها على طول و تكون ( المفروض ) ما فيهاش اي مشاكل ( طبعا انا بتكلم بالعامية علشان ابسط الموضوع للي مايعرفوش): [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 1- [FONT=&quot]اول حاجة تبدي تحاول *تفهم المعماري كويس* و تفهم كل زون أو منطقة فيها ايه يعني دي مثلا يوتلتي روم و دي جينراتور رو م ولا يو بي اس و لا حكايتها ايه ...........[/FONT]​ 2- [FONT=&quot]نسيت اقول حاجة مهمة لازم اول حاجة *تكون عارف المتطلبات أو ملفات الكاد الي تكون معاك علشان تبدي الشغل* يا ريس و تلاقي كل المعلومات الي انت محتاجها والملفات المطلوبة هي ( *الرسومات المعمارية المعتمدة* و حط يجي تلاتين اربعين خط تحت معتمدة علشان لو اشتغلت على ريفجن مش معتمد تعرف ان انت في الاغلب هاتهد جزء من الشغل ان ماكنش اغلبه و *الرسومات الانشائية* ( طبعا دي مهمة جدا) *و رسومات الانتريور ديزاين *طبعا انا عارف ان هي داخلة ضمنيا تحت الرسومات المعمارية بس حبيت اقولها لوحدها لاهميتها ورسومات المجال الي احنا هانعمله شوب دراوينج الي هو تكييف او صحي او حريق ............. ندخل على رقم 3[/FONT]​ 3- [FONT=&quot]نستفتح بالله و نبتدي نعمل [/FONT]check [FONT=&quot] على حسابات المصمم ( يعني نشوف كل متر او كل 10 متر و اخدين كام [/FONT]cfm [FONT=&quot] و كام طن تبريد و الغرف دي على الواجهات و لا لأ و مافيش مانع تشوف مدخلات حسابات الهاب و تشوف المساحات و الديفيريستي فاكتور و كده شغل نفسك يعني) طبعا في طرق بلدي علشان نعرف الحسابات دي في السيف سايد و لا المصمم ايده فرطة و خارب بيت المالك و لا مصمم تمام و عامل شغل كويس .[/FONT]​ 4- [FONT=&quot]المصمم طلع محترم وعامل شغل كويس الحمد لله ( لو لاقيت طبعا الشغل معجون و ده بيقابلنا كتير من غير ما تفكر يا باشا جواب رسمي للمصمم قبل مايأخذ باقي فلوسه علشان يعدل المعجنة الي عاملها) نبتدي نسقط رسومات التكييف ( دكت ورك و مواسير التشيلد واتر ) على رسومات الانشائي علشان يا حبيب قلبي لو فيه كمرة طلعى قافلة مع السقف الساقط هيحصل مشاكل في الموقع جامدة مع المعماري و التكييف و هتبقى ليلة مش معدية و هيطير فيه رقاب لو الموضوع كبر......................[/FONT]​ 5- [FONT=&quot]تبدي يا هندسة تحط دوائر او علامات او كلاود على كل منطقة فيها تعارض ( طبعا الكلام الي انا بأقوله ده مع واحد لازم يكون بيعرف يقرأ لوح تكييف وأنشائي كويس و لو مش عارف تقرأ لوح الانشائي خلي أي مهندس انشائي او معماري هيشرحلك سقوط الكمرة كام ارتفاع بلاطة السقف ا دي ايه )[/FONT]​ 6- [FONT=&quot]بعد ماحصرنا مشاكل تعارض الدكت مع الكمرات بص يابن الحلال هنا في حالتين اتنين مالهومش تالت يا اما المبنى لسه على الورق و ماتصبش يبقى الحمد لله او المبنى او المنطقة الي فيها المشكلة اتصبت في الموقع و برضوا الحمد لله ...[/FONT]​ 7- [FONT=&quot]لو المبنى ماتصبش تطبع الأماكن الي فيها مشاكل و تقفل جهاز الكمبيوتر و تجيب ورقة و قلم و تبدي يا هندسة تبعت جوابات رسمية للمعماري و الانشائي و الشخص المنسق الكردينتور و تقرفهم في عيشتهم لحد ما تعمل اجتماع و الأخوة الأعداء دول يشوفلك حل ( طبعا لو هما ناس دمهم تقيل في حلول تانية بس هانقولها في خطوة لم المبنى اتصب و الفاس وقعت في الراس)[/FONT]​ 8- [FONT=&quot]أما بقى لو المبنى اتصب بص بقى هانبتدي نشوف حلول تكييفية مثال على كده [/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]نشوفها المرة الي جاية ان شاء الله......[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (8 يونيو 2011)

دنتا كدة :20:​


----------



## وحيد الخلية (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الكبير ................ وبانتظار المزيد

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## اللقلق (8 يونيو 2011)

كلام حلو بس المرة الثانية يا ليت بالسعودي :13:


----------



## mohamed alhmad (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله ان هذا الموضوع نزل مثل الغيث فى وقته
فرجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء ياخى العزيز ان تستكمل ما بدأت 
ولو فى امثلة مثلا على مخطط قبل شوب دروينج وبعد الشوب دروينج
وكذلك انواع المشاكل التى تقابل مهندس التكييف فى المخططات ان وجدت امثلة مخططات على ذللك فامدنا بها امدك الله بمدد من عنده
وبارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء ونفع بك وبعلمك اللهم امين


----------



## mohamedtop (8 يونيو 2011)

بصراحة الله ينور عليك ياباشا طريقة شرحك ممتازة


----------



## amirhelmy (9 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا في انتظار باقي الموضوع جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## samy m (9 يونيو 2011)

مية مية يا هندسة ..........و حنستنى باقى الشرح انت فعلا بتوضح الموضوع باسلوب ممتاز..........مجهود رااااااائع و صراحة الموضوع مهم اوىىىىىىىى


----------



## noreldin2000 (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونتمني ان شاء الله اتمام الموضوع


----------



## محب الحرمين (9 يونيو 2011)

ما شاء الله يا هندسة موضوع شيق كمل واحنا ندعمك


----------



## فهمى حنفى (9 يونيو 2011)

الاخ سامر السعدنى جزاك الله خيرا وياريت تدعم شرحك بامثله محدده مرفقه بالرسومات وشاكرين مجهودك الطيب


----------



## madaa_21 (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وانا كان نفسي اتعلم شوب دروينج وشكلي كده هتعلمه على ايدك .ونتمنى ان يكون الشرح مدعم بالصور . في انتظار باقى الاجزاء


----------



## MOHOO (10 يونيو 2011)

ممتاز نرجو استكمال الموضوع


----------



## اللهم ارزقنى علما (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه وارجوك الحقنا بالباقى


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن ماس (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم 
وارجو المزيد من التفاصيل في عمل check للتصاميم


----------



## عمران احمد (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

جزاك الله كل خير

و فى انتظارك ان شاء الله

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يونيو 2011)

1- السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
في البداية أشكر كل الرجالة على تعليقاتهم الجميلة المشجعة على اكمال المسيرة و بتأسف على ان بكتب الموضوع على فترات متقطعة ( أنا عارف ان انتوا عايزين تقولوي ما تنقطناش يا عم و قول كلامك على بعضه ) بس أوعدكوا ان شاء الله اني سوف أجمل بعد تفصيل و الله المعين .

نخش في الموضوع على طول 
1. كنا وصلنا المرة الي فاتت ان المبنى اتصب و ابتدى و شي يجيب ألوان ماتقلقش ان شاء الله .... شوف احنا هنشوف دلوقتي حلول تكييفية و ها فترض ان المعلم بتاع الانشائي طلع سلبي و مش راضي يشوف حل ( سيبك منه) .............. طيب خد أول حل....
2. من أول الحلول التكييفية و انتا مغمض عينك تبتدي تفكر فيه هو انك تحاول تغير مسار الدكت و توصل للمنطقة اياها من مسار تاني يعني الدكت مثلا متعارض مع كمرة في مسار على يمين الغرفة ادخل انتا بالدكت من شمال الغرفة وريح دماغك يا أخي...
3. ثاني الحلول التكييفية لو افترضنا ان مافيش مسار ثاني نغذي به الغرفة بالهواء نحاول نعدل مقاسات الصاج يعني مثلا دكت عرضه 60 سم و ارتفاعة 40 سم ممكن تخليه 100سم x 20 سم علشان تعرف تعدي بيه و تحل المشكلة (هتعدل المقاسات عن طريق الدكتيليتور)
4. لو الموضوع اتحل بالحليين رقم واحد و اتنين كان بها و لو ماتحلش تبتدي بقى نزود الرخامة على بقية الأقسام يعني مثلا انت في منطقة عايز تمشي فيها بالدكت بتاعك و هي مثلا مليانة كابل تراي (cabel tray) نبتدي نبلطج على الناس بتاعة الكهرباء و تبعتلهم جواب رسمي تقولهم فيه ما هو ملخصه انهم يشيليو شوية التريهات( على قدر المستطاع) دي من المنطقة الي انت عايز تعدي منها علشان نبقى حلوين مع بعض لأن خدها قاعدة عامة و احفظها زي اسمك و هي ان في أعمال المقاولات ( أعمال الشوب دروينج ) الاولوية دائما لأعمال التكييف المركزي ( الدكت وورك ) ( طبعا دي وجه نظري و أنا عارف اني متعصب لمهندسي التكييف) 
5. لو الموضوع اتحل بالخطوات واحد و اثنين و ثلاثة برضوا كان بها و لو ما اتحلش و الموضوع بدأ يرخم و ابتدت اعصابك تسيب .... أرجع و اقولك ما تخافش يا هندسة و جمد قلبك .... تقولي طب أعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟ أقولك أنا في الخطوة الي جاية 
6. أنا هافترض معاك انه مشروع نحس وانها مقفلة في وشك و كل ماتجيله يمين يجيلك شمال . لما توصل للحالة دي نبعت جواب رسمي للمعماري ( خد بالك منهم التعامل معاهم مش سهل ) نقوله في ان هو لازم ينزل مستوى السقف الساقط في المنطقة دي أو يعملك bulk head  في المنطقة بتاعة الدكت والكمرة ( لو هو جلدة و مقفلها و مش عايز يجيبها لبر)
7.  نكمل المرة الي جاية( معلش و الله أنا عندي ظروف قاهرة ) و ممكن نحاول بعد ما نوضح الموضوع نبتدي نعمل مثال عملي على بعض المشروعات و الله الموفق.........​


----------



## amr fathy (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samy m (12 يونيو 2011)

تسلـم ايدك يا هندسة .........ربنا يكرمك يارب ....مجهود رائــــــــــــــع
و حنستناك تكمل جميلك يا باشا
)


----------



## وحيد الخلية (12 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ...................واحنا معاك خطوة بخطوة


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ........

كنا و صلنا المرة الي فاتت ان احنا حلينا أي تعارض مع التكييف ( انا عارف ان الكلام الي أنا عمال أرغي فيه من الصبح مالوش لازمة _طول ما احنا ما حولناش_ _مشروع من ديزين دروينج الى شوب دروينج_ بس أنا هادي فكرة عامة بالكلام و بعدين _هاضرب مثال على 3 مشاريع تكييف و فاير و صحي_ و ساعتها هتلاقي كل النقط بقت فوق الحروف..... ماتستعجلش)

الحمد لله حلينا المشاكل في أعمال مجاري الهواء ويلا _نبتدي الخطوة الي بعديها الي هي وضع مستوى أو __level_  _لكل دكت أو ماسورة_ يعني بالعربي ارتفاع كل حاجة تخص التكييف من مواسير ودكت وغيره من البلاوي دي الي انت عارفها من الأرض أد أيه .... ازاي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ............في الخطوة الي جاية...... 


1. لما تجي تحط ليفيل لكل حاجة لازم تكون فهمت المعماري كويس ( تكون شربته) و تعرف ارتفعات السقف المستعار ( تعرف ارتفاع السقف المستعار من مصدرين اتنين رقم واحد هو لوحات الاي دي ( I.D ) و هي معناها الانتريور ديزين و رقم اتنين السكاشن بتاعت المعماري و دي ليها قصة حلوة حاكيلكوا عليها بعدين ) المهم أنا ياهندسة بعمل الكلام ده ليه؟؟؟؟ علشان المقاول أو المشرف الي بيركب في الموقع أنا بحاول أخليه يركب من _غير ما يفكر و يفتي_ و ... على قد ما أقدر..فأنا بدرس المبنى في المكتب و طلع اللوحات دي علشان ينفذ .
2. طيب أنا عرفت ان ارتفاع السقف الساقط 3متر و في مسافة فوق السقف الساقط لحد البلاطة متر مثلا و عندي دكت ارتفاعه 40 سم يبقى ارتفاعه عن الأرض 3.4 مثلا 
3. طيب أنا عايز اقوله ان ارتفاع الدكت 3.4 متر ( بص يا صديقي _دي ليها فورمةمتفق عليها_ عند الرجالة بتاعة المقاولات وهي _B.O.D + 3.40 M F.F.L _  طيب الطلاسم دي معناها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ دي معناها  _bottom of duct positive 3.40 meter form finished floor level _


4. خلاص فهمنا............ يعني قاع الدكت ارتفاعه تلاتة متر و أربعين سنتيميتر من مستوى التشطيب لأرضية الدور أو الأرضية الي أنا واقف عليها ( افهم بقى يا أخي ..........)
_5._طيب ده لو دكت هاتقولي طيب لو عندي ماسورة أعمل اييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟ أقولك كل الي هاتعمله انك تغير حرف D  و تخليه P  بس....... _يعني هاتبقى __B.O. P + 3.70 M F.F.L_ 

يعني _BOTTOM OF PIPE 3.70 FROM FINSHED FLOOR LEVEL_ 


مفهوم ولا مش مركز يا صاحبي 




نكمل المرة الي جاية ان شاء ربي .....​


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (12 يونيو 2011)

طبعا المثال بتاع 60 *40 يبقى 100 * 20 دة مثال رقمى انما هو اصلا غلط مفيش حاجة اسمها 100*20
وطبعا عارفين ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

عامة وايللى مش عارف نقوله ليه فيه حاجة اسمها aspect ratio اسبيكت راشيو وهى بتكون نسبة عرض الصاج لارتفاعه وبتكون 1: 4 يعنى لو عندى ارتفاع الصاج 20 اقصى عرض يكون مسموح بيه فى سما كنا هو 80 

ولا ننسى الشكر للاخ سامر السعدنى انا حبيت بس اصحح معلومة للاخوة المبتدئين


----------



## mohamed mech (12 يونيو 2011)

aspect ratio
نسبة عرض الدكت الى العمق
1:4

و فى حالات خاصة ممكن ان تصل الى 

1:6


راجع سماكنا


----------



## zanitty (12 يونيو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> aspect ratio
> نسبة عرض الدكت الى العمق
> 1:4
> 
> ...


chapter ??
sorry i don't install Arabic yet


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يونيو 2011)

احمد عزالعرب قال:


> طبعا المثال بتاع 60 *40 يبقى 100 * 20 دة مثال رقمى انما هو اصلا غلط مفيش حاجة اسمها 100*20
> وطبعا عارفين ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> عامة وايللى مش عارف نقوله ليه فيه حاجة اسمها aspect ratio اسبيكت راشيو وهى بتكون نسبة عرض الصاج لارتفاعه وبتكون 1: 4 يعنى لو عندى ارتفاع الصاج 20 اقصى عرض يكون مسموح بيه فى سما كنا هو 80
> ...


 


ايه يا أبوحميد أنا زعلتك و لا ايه .....:7:
على فكرة أنا لو قلت حاجة غلط هاعتذر عنها قدام الجميع ( دي أول نقطة)
أما تاني نقطة يا صديقي هو ان فعلا أنا كنت _بضرب مثال ليس الا_
و النقطة التالتة و الأخيرة ان فعلا في مشاكل في الموقع بتقابلنا ساعتها لاتقولي كود و لا أسبكت رشيو و لاغيره لأن بيبقى ده الحل الوحيد المتاح و الاستشاري بيتفهم المشكلة كويس و برضوا أرجع و أقولك ان الكلام ده بيحصل في _منطقة محدودة_ في الدكت مش في كل الدكت و على العموم انا باشكرك على اهتمامك و ردك​


----------



## samy m (13 يونيو 2011)

يا باشمهندس سامر لو الداكت مثلا 40 سم و معزول عزل 1 بوصة هل حقول ان ارتفاع الداكت 
b.o.d + 3.45 m f.f.l

ارجو توضيح نقطة دى و الف الف شكر يا باشا مكملين معاك الوضوع الرائع


----------



## سامر السعدني (13 يونيو 2011)

samy m قال:


> يا باشمهندس سامر لو الداكت مثلا 40 سم و معزول عزل 1 بوصة هل حقول ان ارتفاع الداكت
> b.o.d + 3.45 m f.f.l
> 
> ارجو توضيح نقطة دى و الف الف شكر يا باشا مكملين معاك الوضوع الرائع


 

شوف يا بشمهندس سامي ..... بعد السلام و التحية و كل الشكر ليك على زوقك و اهتمامك أقولك :
· سمك الدكت 40 سم + 5 سم عزل ( من فوق الدكت و تحته ) + قول 5 سم زاوية و شوية تحابيش = _50 سم_
· يبقى أنا محتاج كام ؟؟؟؟ _محتاج 50 سم _اوكي ياباشا......
· ارتفاع السقف الساقط عن الفنشد فلور 3 متر مثلا و حط يجي أربعين خط تحت مثلا 
· المسافة بين السقف الساقط و البلاطة 1 متر مثلا ( أنا بقول مثلا أهو علشان ماحدش يقولي غلط..........)
· و انا اتفقت معاك اني _محتاج 50 سنتيميتر_ علشان امشي بالدكت فوق السقف الساقط 
· فأنا قولت مثلا هاسيب مسافة 45 سنتيميتر من السقف الساقط علشان مواسير التشيلد و لا ماسورة فاير و لا كابل تراي و لا اي حاجة يا عم سامي ......
· خلاص يبقى البتوم ( bottom of duct with insulation and 40 mm angle) بتاع الدكت _على ارتفاع 3.45_ و أزود عليهم 50 سم الي انا محتاجهم بتوع العزل و الدكت و الزاوية ..... يبقى ياسامي يا صديقى ال top of duct بقى mt3.95 
· كل الهيصة الي انا حكيتهالك دي بتكتب بعد دراسة المعماري _B.O.D + 3.45 M F.F.L_
· اي خدمة يا باشا ...........سي يو في مشاركة تانية ............​


----------



## tamer_eng (13 يونيو 2011)

جميل جدا


----------



## tamer_eng (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامر السعدني (13 يونيو 2011)

tamer_eng قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


 


جميل جدا و بعدين مشكور كمان يا بشمهندس تامر دا كتير عليا يا هندسة


ثانك يو على هندسة


----------



## سامر السعدني (13 يونيو 2011)

tamer_eng قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


 



جميل جدا و بعدين مشكور كمان ............ يا بشمهندس تامر دا كتير عليا يا هندسة


ثانك يو  يا هندسة


----------



## samy m (13 يونيو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> شوف يا بشمهندس سامي ..... بعد السلام و التحية و كل الشكر ليك على زوقك و اهتمامك أقولك :
> · سمك الدكت 40 سم + 5 سم عزل ( من فوق الدكت و تحته ) + قول 5 سم زاوية و شوية تحابيش = _50 سم_
> · يبقى أنا محتاج كام ؟؟؟؟ _محتاج 50 سم _اوكي ياباشا......
> · ارتفاع السقف الساقط عن الفنشد فلور 3 متر مثلا و حط يجي أربعين خط تحت مثلا
> ...



الف الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس سامر ..مية مية تسلم ايديك ..... تاعبينك معانا يا باشا


----------



## mohamedtop (13 يونيو 2011)

الف شكريا هندسة
وربنامعاك


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

samy m قال:


> تسلـم ايدك يا هندسة .........ربنا يكرمك يارب ....مجهود رائــــــــــــــع
> و حنستناك تكمل جميلك يا باشا
> )


 


على فكرة يا بش مهندس سامي انا مش ناسيك والله بس قولت أريح شوية من الشوب دروينج و اخذ نفسي علشان يا صاحبي المرحلة الجاية ان شاء الله هانضرب مثال عملي.............


----------



## hikal007 (14 يونيو 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس سامر , طريقتك فى الشرح رااااائعه وكمان دمك خفيف ,,, وكل اللى بتحكى فيه دى أنا فيه دلوقتى, بس الحمد لله لسه موقعتش الفاس فى الراس . لسه الخرسانات ما بدأتش والإنشائى إضطر يعيد تصميم بعض الكمرات عشان خاطر عيون الدكت


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

hikal007 قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس سامر , طريقتك فى الشرح رااااائعه وكمان دمك خفيف ,,, وكل اللى بتحكى فيه دى أنا فيه دلوقتى, بس الحمد لله لسه موقعتش الفاس فى الراس . لسه الخرسانات ما بدأتش والإنشائى إضطر يعيد تصميم بعض الكمرات عشان خاطر عيون الدكت


 

ربنا يكرم أصلك يا هندسة 
ان شاء الله مشروعك هايكون أحسن مشروع بس انت ركز في الشوب دروينج و _خد بالك من الفاس_ كويس اوي

ماشي يا هندسة


----------



## hikal007 (14 يونيو 2011)

ماشى يا هندسه ... الشوب دروينج فى السليم والحمد لله إعتمدت ,,,,, والفاس متحفظين عليها


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 يونيو 2011)

hikal007 قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا بشمهندس سامر , طريقتك فى الشرح رااااائعه وكمان دمك خفيف ,,, وكل اللى بتحكى فيه دى أنا فيه دلوقتى, بس الحمد لله لسه موقعتش الفاس فى الراس . لسه الخرسانات ما بدأتش والإنشائى إضطر يعيد تصميم بعض الكمرات عشان خاطر عيون الدكت


 

على فكرة يا هندسة انا عايز اقولك نصيحة مهمة ممكن تفيدك قدام

لازم تراسل الانشائي رسمي ( حتى لو كان اخوك و صاحب عمرك ) بلاش الشغل ( البقيقي ده ساعات بيودي في ......و كله بيطلع عيل وقت الجد)
حاول لو المشروع فيه مشاكل كتير انك ترقم كل مشكلة و تعملها فايل علشان وقت الجد يبقى معاك ورقك كامل لو حصل حاجة لا قدر الله
حاول اي لوحة انشائي اتقفتوا عليها يبقى لازم يمضي عليها في اجتماع و انت تمضي كمان ( حاول تخلع انت) علشان انا عارف الناس دي كويس اوي
و أخيرا انا حبيت بس انصحك يا صديقي ( انا عارف ان انت عايز تقولي ايه يا عم انت بتكره الانشائي والمعماري كده ليه .........)
 
سي يو يا باشا في مشاركة تانية


----------



## سامر السعدني (16 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته .....​ 
أنا عايز أقول المرة دي كام نقطة نلخص بيها التلات أربع مشاركات الي فاتوا ..( كما و عدت أن أجمل بعد تفصيل)
1. تحديد الملفات المطلوبة لبدء العمل 
2. دراسة المعماري
3. عمل تشيك سريع على حسابات المجال الذي نحن بصدده
4. تسقيط الرسومات على بعض
5. حصر المشاكل 
6. مراسلة الجهات المنوطة بحل المشاكل
7. ايجاد الحلول للمشاكل
8. تأمين تلك الحلول و رقيا و رسميا 
9. تحديد ارتفاعات المواسير و الدكت بناء على دراسة المعماري
10. كتابة ارتفاع كل ماسورة أو دكت بالصيغة التي اتفقنا عليها .​ 

فتلك عشرة كاملة .....................​ 
طيب نستفتح بالله و نكمل ....​ 
أحنا وصلنا لمرحلة تحديد الليفل لكل ماسورة و دتك و لا حتى فان كويل و لا اكزهوست فان ولا ........
بعد كده..
1. نبتدي و ضع ما _يسمى بتغيير المستوى الي هو التشانج ليفل_ ... اي بقه قصة التشانج ليفل دي ؟؟؟؟
لما بيكون عندي دكت ماشي مثلا على ارتفاع 3 م و بعد كده قابل اي حاجة في و شه اكيد هاطلع بالدكت او هانزل ( نفترض اني هاطلع بالدكت لحد مستوى 3.40 ) المنطقة بقى الي أنا طلعت فيها بالدكت اسمها شينج ليفل او اوفسيت ( خلا ص عرفنا اسمها )
2. طيب لو أنا عايز اقول للراجل بتاع التنفيذ ان في تشينج ليفل في المنطقة دي أعمل اييييييييه؟؟ 
بص يا سيدي ....... _افتح الليجيند_ بتاع لوح الاتش فاك هتلاقى علامة التشينج ليفل و _هي عبارة عن سهم ما_ _بين خطين أول خط في أول التشينج ليفل و الخط الأخير في نهاية التشينج ليفل_) لازم صورة .... أنا عارف .... كله هايبان في المشروع الي هانحطه في الاخر) ( طبعا لازم تكتب الليفيل في أول التشينج ليفل و تكتبله الليفل الجديد في اخر التشينج ليفل...)
3. بالنسبة للماسورة لما تيجي تطلع و لا تنزل بيها بتحطله _علامة مشهورة أوى_ ( هاتلاقيها في الليجند ) و هي _عبارة عن دائرة نصها متهشر_ ) لازم صورة .... أنا عارف.... كله هايبان في المشروع الي هانحطه في الاخر...) انا عارف ان انتوا جبتوا اخركوا ​ 
حاضر هانت و الله .....​ 
4. _من أهم الحاجات في الشوب دروينج وضع الأبعاد ( الديمنشن_) ..... بص يا سيدي _هاتمسك كل دكت _( خاصة لو كان دكت محترم كده..) _و تحط المسافة بينه و مابين أقرب عامود مثلا_...... و تيجي على ايه حاجة و تحاول تكتب على اللوحة بعده من الحوائط أو العامود المجاور
5. في برضوا حاجة مهمة أوي في موضوع الأبعاد ...... هاتيجي يا شقيقي على _كل ديفيوزر_ ( خاصة لو كان سكوير ديفيوزر ) او جيرلة أو ريجيستر أو لوفر _و تأخذ بعد من اقرب حيطة الى منتصف الديفوزر_ بالظبط​ 
نكمل المرة الي جاية ( انا عارف الي انتوا عايزين تقولوه .... _حرام عليك يا عم سامر_ ) ​ 
معلش سامحوني على _اني بادفع بالتقسيط_ ..........​ 


نكمل المرة الي جاية ان شاء ربي .....​


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي اداءك الرائع


----------



## PS_HVAC (17 يونيو 2011)

بالفعل اسلوبك روعة ومواضيعك مميزة


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يونيو 2011)

ps_hvac قال:


> بالفعل اسلوبك روعة ومواضيعك مميزة


 

ثانك يوووو يا بي اس


----------



## esam179 (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## eng_medhat11 (18 يونيو 2011)

أسلوبك رائع بجد و تشكر على مجهودك

نفسى أشتغل فى مجال التكييف دا لأنى بحبه جداااااااااا بس مش عارف ألاقى فرصه


----------



## nofal (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 يونيو 2011)

eng_medhat11 قال:


> أسلوبك رائع بجد و تشكر على مجهودك
> 
> نفسى أشتغل فى مجال التكييف دا لأنى بحبه جداااااااااا بس مش عارف ألاقى فرصه


 

يا بش مهندس مدحت ربنا يكرمك ويحبك على زوقك

أما بالنسبة لحكاية الشغل ان شاء الله هتلاقي الفرصة المناسبة ( بس عايزة شوية صبر صغيرين ( البلد فيها ثورة و ماشية من غير ريس يا عم مدحت...) و شوية تدوير صغيرين و اوعى تستعجل النتائج .....تلاقي نفسك اشتغلت

ان شاء الله ... و معلش لو في أي فرصة ظهرت أمامي ( قدامي بالبلدي ) ها بلغك بيها على الخاص


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس سامر علي هذا الموضوع الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا علي ما تبذله من جهد


----------



## starting (18 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس سامر انت اكثر من رائع على المستوى الانساني مش بس على المستوى الهندسي ربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وكلنا في انتظار مزيدك


----------



## سامر السعدني (19 يونيو 2011)

starting قال:


> تسلم ايدك يابشمهندس سامر انت اكثر من رائع على المستوى الانساني مش بس على المستوى الهندسي ربنا يكرمك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك وكلنا في انتظار مزيدك


 


يا سلام عليك و على زوقك يا ستارتنج 

معلش يا هندسة انا ها كمل بالأمثلة بس ( أفضى شوية ) 

و ان شاء الله يبقى لينا نقاشات مع بعض يا باشا


----------



## وائل البرعى (20 يونيو 2011)

يا سلام عليك يا بشمهندس كلام رائع وشرح جميل ويجزيك الله خير الجزاء ونرجو منك تكملة الموضوع وإيضاحه بأمثلة 

وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2011)

مهندس سامر
او سامر حاف 
اللى يعجبك فيهم 
بجد انا اول مره من زمان اوى اتمزج و انا بقرا موضوع 
انت بجد دهبذته ودهرزته عشان يبرعش وينحكش ويبقى اخر طعطعه

بس نصيحه فكك من الهاب و ركز على الايليت علشان الهاب بيخرف فى نتايجه


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 يونيو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> مهندس سامر
> او سامر حاف
> اللى يعجبك فيهم
> بجد انا اول مره من زمان اوى اتمزج و انا بقرا موضوع
> ...


 
يا سلام ...... عمي المهندس اقصد البشمهندس زانتي بيقرأ موضوعي و كمان اتمزج .....

و الله يا عم زانتي ده موضوعنا هو الي اتمزج و احنا معاه 


مع ان يا ريس لما بصيت في المعجم الوجيز مالقيتش معينى دهبذة و لا دهرزة و برعشة و لا نحكشة ...... يا راجل تصور اني حتى مالقيتش طعطعة 
اما يا صاحبي بالنسبة للهاب فمن النهاردة دليتد من على جهازي ( و لو شوفت خلقت الها ب في اي حتة هاقفل الجهاز................... يا سلام ده طلباتك اوامر يا صاحبي


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 يونيو 2011)

وائل البرعى قال:


> يا سلام عليك يا بشمهندس كلام رائع وشرح جميل ويجزيك الله خير الجزاء ونرجو منك تكملة الموضوع وإيضاحه بأمثلة
> 
> وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


 

ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا بشمهندس وائل 

معلش يا هندسة انا مش عارف أكمل علشان عندي و الله ظروف ( جامدة اوي )


----------



## احسان الشبل (20 يونيو 2011)

عااااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2011)

احمد عزالعرب قال:


> طبعا المثال بتاع 60 *40 يبقى 100 * 20 دة مثال رقمى انما هو اصلا غلط مفيش حاجة اسمها 100*20
> وطبعا عارفين ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> عامة وايللى مش عارف نقوله ليه فيه حاجة اسمها aspect ratio اسبيكت راشيو وهى بتكون نسبة عرض الصاج لارتفاعه وبتكون 1: 4 يعنى لو عندى ارتفاع الصاج 20 اقصى عرض يكون مسموح بيه فى سما كنا هو 80
> ...





mohamed mech قال:


> aspect ratio
> نسبة عرض الدكت الى العمق
> 1:4
> 
> ...



يا رجاله طلبت الصفحه اللى بتتكلم عن الاسبكت راشيو من اسماكنا علشان عندى مشروع و مضطر اعملها 7 ل 1 و عاوز اعرف هى لما بتزيد بتبوظ ايه غير ال turbulent فلو



سامر السعدني قال:


> يا سلام ...... عمي المهندس اقصد البشمهندس زانتي بيقرأ موضوعي و كمان اتمزج .....
> 
> و الله يا عم زانتي ده موضوعنا هو الي اتمزج و احنا معاه
> 
> ...


الطعطعه و ما شاببها دى تلاقيها فى قاموس الحج عبدو الكرف فى الشابتر التالت من فيلم الكييف يا صديقى 

لا بجد شوف نتايج الهاب و و قارن ال cfm اللى خارج بالسينسبل لود و الكويل لود هتلاقى فيه حاجات طتير مش منطقيه و هتضطر انك تزورر فى ال input و تلعب فيها علشان تظبط ال output 
و كمان استاتك برشر حاول متحسبوش تانى بملف الاكسل لان ملف الاكسل بيتغافل عن جزئيات كتير مهمه زى مثلا ال fan system interface و ده تاثسره لوحده ممكن يهد اجدع حسابات و ممكن تبقى حسابات الاستاتك بتاعتك مظبوطه و متلاقيش عندك هوا فى اماكن معينه و تيجى تاخد القياسات عند الوحده تلاقيها كلها مظبوطه 

ححاول لو قدرت احط شرح لطريقه استخدام ال ellite duct و ال chvac علشان نبتدى نصمم صح بقى و نسيبنا من شغل اضرب و اجرى و اللى يحصلنى يكسرنى  

و بجد يا باشمهندس سامر انا اللى ليا الشرف انى اتابع موضوعك مع انى متابعه من اوله و عامل اشتراك فى الموضوع و كان بيوصلنى اعلام بالردود اول باول و متابع موضوع الصور بتاعك و عجبنى اوى و بقالى سنه يمكن كان نفسى اعمل نفس الحركه بس انت برافو عليك عزيمتك اقوى منى و متابع كمان موضوع الستاتك برشر اللى وعدتك انى اتخانق معاك علشانه و ادى الخناقه اهو ووفيت بوعدى 

مهندس سامر  
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله سعد (21 يونيو 2011)

يا ريت تزودنا يطريقه حساب الstatic pressure calculation باستخدام elit duct


----------



## وائل البرعى (21 يونيو 2011)

نتأسف لإستعجالك ولكن موضوعك الجميل هو الى مخلينا مشتاقين لتكملته ونسأل الله العلى القدير أن يفرج عنك ويوفقك

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (21 يونيو 2011)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> يا ريت تزودنا يطريقه حساب الstatic pressure calculation باستخدام elit duct


قريبا ان شاء الله و فى بالى و الله بس سامحونى لان الوقت بجد ضيق جدا جدا جدا و الفتره دى مزنوق فى شغل كتير اوى


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 يونيو 2011)

*كنا وصلنا المرة الي فاتت ان احنا عملنا تحديد لكل ماسورة أو دكت من العامود الي جنبه أو الحائط لو العامود بعيد ( علشان العامل أو المشرف ما يعدش يفتي فيها.....)*
*خلاص يا رجالة ..... نجي للمرحلة الي بعديها*
*1. *_و هي و ضع السببورت و توضيح طريقة التثبيت_
شوف يا حبيبي المفروض ان احنا ناس مهندسين .... يعني ايه الكلام ده .... يعني الوظيفة الأساسية انك بتقدر الأشياء قدرها ( المفروض يعني ) ......بعني لا نقص مخل بالفنيات و لا زيادة و تخرب بيت الماللك.
علشان كده احنا في لوحات الشوب دروينج ( لو عايز تطلع لوحة محترمة ) المفروض _توضح كل سببورت مكانه فين_ ( طبعا يا هندسة في جداول لتوضيح المسافات ما بين السبورت ( الجداول دي طبعا موجودة للدكت و كل أنواع المواسير )


خد بالك يا ريس _اوعى تخلط الأوراق_ يعني ايه .....
يعني ما تجيش على جدول بتاع البلاك ستيييل و تشغله على مواسير بي بي ار( علشان ما تدحكش علينا الناس )
طيب ده بالنسبة لوضع السببورت .... يا ترى ازاي أوضح طريقة التثبيت ؟؟؟؟
ده بقى حسب الحالة الي عند يا صاحبي :
الحالة الأولى : لو الدكت قريب من الأرض ( هيبقى نوع السببورت ..... _فلور سببورت_)
الحالة الثانية :لو الدكت قريب من الحائط ( هيبقى نوع السبورت ........_ وول سببورت_ )
الحالة الثالثة : لو المنطقة دي دبل هايت أكيد مش هنخلي الراجل يعملي تيش طوله 6 متر طيب نعمل ايه ... في اختراع اسمه _سي تشانيل_ ..... 
الحالة الرابعة : لو الدكت في نص المبنى و ماشي تحت البلاطة ( طبعا أنا بتعمد أقول بدل كلمة السقف الخرسانة ... كلمة بلاطة ... علشان أنا عايز أحفظ سيادتك مصطلحات السوق ( كلامي يا رجالة للناس حديثة التخرج) أكيد و انا مغمض _هاعلقه في السقف_ .
الحالة الخامسة : لو الدكت ماشي في بلك هيد ( bulk head ) _ده ليه طريقة تانية مش عايزة ادوشكوا بيها_ .... ............المشاريع مش مقطعة بعضها..
الحالة السادسة : مش فاكر ... كفاية خمس حالات هيشغلوك 
طيب يا صاحبي احنا كده خلصنا السببورت و نكمل المرة الي جاية ان شاء الله .....​


----------



## سامر السعدني (21 يونيو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> يا رجاله طلبت الصفحه اللى بتتكلم عن الاسبكت راشيو من اسماكنا علشان عندى مشروع و مضطر اعملها 7 ل 1 و عاوز اعرف هى لما بتزيد بتبوظ ايه غير ال turbulent فلو
> 
> 
> الطعطعه و ما شاببها دى تلاقيها فى قاموس الحج عبدو الكرف فى الشابتر التالت من فيلم الكييف يا صديقى
> ...


 

صباح الفل يا هندسة....
و ثانك يووو فيري فيري ماتش.......


----------



## starting (24 يونيو 2011)

اسلوبك رائع والله بجد يا باشمهندس سامر انا بتابع موضوعك كل يوم عشان مفيش حاجه تفوتني ربنا يوسع عليك رزقك من الشوب درونج يا هندسة :68:


----------



## mohamedtop (25 يونيو 2011)

والله كلام جميل وشرح رائع واسلوب شيق
نتمنى الاستمرار قدر المستطاع


----------



## noreldin2000 (25 يونيو 2011)

ننظر اكمال المسيرة بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (25 يونيو 2011)

كلام جميل مقدرش اقول حاجة عنة وننتظر المزيد جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## samy m (3 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ايدك يا سامر باشا....روعــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## حسام محمد (3 يوليو 2011)

لسلام عليكم والف شكر الك ي أستاذنا الكبير والله يوفقك يا رب 
موضوع شيق جدا 
وانا متابع معك خطوة بخطوة 
بس أستاذنا الكبير زانيتي صابني بخيبة أمل 
بعد مابقيت فترة طويلة تا قدرت اشتغل ع الهاب ( طبعا ع الخفيف مو باحتراف عالي ) قال أنو الا يليت نتائجو احسن 
وانا بسمع كلمة زانيتي ومشان هيك رح احزفو ونزل الايليت بس بتمنى تعطوني رابط برنامج الايليت وشوية شرح عليه لو سمحتو 
والف شكر الكم يا أساتذتنا


----------



## فاطمه بهاء (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ممكن لو سامحت يا بشمهندس سامر تنزلنا الجدول للي بتبين المسافات بين كل تيش والتاني


----------



## haithamslem (4 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير ياباش مهندس سامر
مشكور ياغالي علي هذا الجهد الرائع والمعلومات التي لانجدها في أي مكان أو حتي كتاب 
لأن الخبرة لا توجد في الكتب
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وحط به من سيئاتك
ورفع به من درجاتك
ونحن في إنتظار المزيد

*


----------



## سامر السعدني (8 يوليو 2011)

*سلام الله عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...*​ 
*أولا يا رجالة :*
*معلش علشان اتأخرت شوية ...... انتوا عارفين الحياة و المشاغل*​ 
*ثانيا : انا عندي طلب صغير لكل مسلم ....يا ريت أي اخ فيكوا حريص على دينوا ... حريص على نصرة رسول الله..... صلى عليه الله وسلم ......يا ريت يغير خط موبايلوه من موبنيل الى أي شبكة تانية ( طبعا لو هو موبنيل ) و على فكرة بنفس النمرة و بمنتهى السهولة ..... انا مش هاشرح الاسباب لان احنا كلنا عارفينها كويس......** نرجع لموضوعنا *​ 
* الحاجات الي احنا عملناها في المشاركات الي فاتت :*​ 

*1. **تحديد الملفات المطلوبة لبدء العمل*
*2. **دراسة**المعماري*
*3. **عمل تشيك سريع على حسابات المجال الذي نحن بصدده*
*4. **تسقيط الرسومات**على بعض*
*5. **حصر المشاكل*
*6. **مراسلة الجهات المنوطة بحل**المشاكل*
*7. **ايجاد الحلول للمشاكل*
*8. **تأمين تلك الحلول و رقيا و رسميا*
*9. **تحديد ارتفاعات المواسير و الدكت بناء على دراسة**المعماري*
*10. **كتابة ارتفاع كل ماسورة أو دكت بالصيغة التي اتفقنا عليها*
*11 وضع جميع الأبعاد ( الديمنشن)*
*12 وضع جميع السببورت و بيان نوعه*​ 

*يبقى دول دستة .....** و يبقى ناقصلكم عندي دستة تانية وشوية صور و يبقى خلصنا ان شاء الله.... الاتش فاك سيستم..... ايه هي الدستة : *​ 
*عد معايا و ماتخنصرش حاجة ....*​ 
*1. **العزل *
*2. **سنجل لاين و دبل لاين*
*3. **وضع الفيتنج لمواسير التشيلد ووتر*
*4. **البلدرز وورك *
*5. **قواعد الاكوبمنت*
*6. **الميكانيكال رووم*
*7. **التشيلر بلانت*
*8. **السكاشن و الديتيلات و الليجند*
*9. **جداول السببورت و اللاي اوت*
*10. **الخرتوشة *
*11. **البن اسيمنت .......للطباعة أصول*
*12. *كيفية تسليم لوحات الشوب دروينج الي الجهات الرسمية​ 

طبعا الدستة دي ان شاء الله هاتتشرح بالتفصيل ....​ 

و بعد ما أحطلكوا شوية صور و مثال قبل و بعد ( زي اعلانات الصلع ).....​ 
يبقى ناقصلكوا حاجة و احدة في ذمتي ان سيادتكوا هاديكوا مشروع ديزين دروينج ( للي عايز يتدرب ..... الفقرة دي مش اجباري) و سيادتكوا تحولوه لشوب دروينج و أنا طبعا رئيس لجنة الامتحانات و برضوا المراقب و برضوا الي هايصحح و ياويلوا الي ها يجيب ملحق و لا يطلع بمادة .....( اوعوا تزعلوا)​ 
طيب نستفتح بالله و نبتدي ....
و لا أقولكوا أكمل المرة الي جاية ان شاء الله​


----------



## zanitty (8 يوليو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> *ثانيا : انا عندي طلب صغير لكل مسلم ....يا ريت أي اخ فيكوا حريص على دينوا ... حريص على نصرة رسول الله..... صلى عليه الله وسلم ......يا ريت يغير خط موبايلوه من موبنيل الى أي شبكة تانية ( طبعا لو هو موبنيل ) و على فكرة بنفس النمرة و بمنتهى السهولة ..... انا مش هاشرح الاسباب لان احنا كلنا عارفينها كويس......** نرجع لموضوعنا *​


احييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك بشده 
و اوحيت لى انت بفكره اننا نحط مقاطعه موبينيل فى توقيعاتنا
بس مش موبينيل بس كل ممتلكات ساويرس اللى سب الاسلام و المسلمين و سب لنا الدين على الهواء مباشره


----------



## غريب اللحد (8 يوليو 2011)

موضوعك مميز يا بيه....جزاكم الله خيرا

ما اجمل ان نجمع بين ديننا وعلمنا بجد نكون مثل القدماء الازهريين


----------



## عبد الله سعد (9 يوليو 2011)

اين حسابات الstatic pressure باستخدام الايليت يامهندس zanittyمحتاجها ضرورى لانى بصدد عمل الحساب للمشروع اللى شغال فيه .


----------



## yousefegyp (11 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يكرمك والله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 يوليو 2011)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
استاذ واعد 
و موضوع جديد
واسلوب رائع
بارك الله لك 
اتمني لك كل التوفيق
و أن يجزيك بكل حرف خيرا
اصبح لدينا استاذان واعدان انتم و الزميل سيد حلاوة
و تهنئة للزملاء بصعود نجمكما لتصطفوا بجوار نجوم افاضل سبقوكم وتربعوا وأضاءوا و لا يزال نورهم يسعي بين ايديهم 
الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه و عظيم سلطانه


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> احييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك بشده
> و اوحيت لى انت بفكره اننا نحط مقاطعه موبينيل فى توقيعاتنا
> بس مش موبينيل بس كل ممتلكات ساويرس اللى سب الاسلام و المسلمين و سب لنا الدين على الهواء مباشره




صح يا هندسة كلنا لازم نغير التوقيع ( استأذنك هاقلب التوقيع ده منك )



غريب اللحد قال:


> موضوعك مميز يا بيه....جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> ربنا يكرمك يا هندسة
> 
> ما اجمل ان نجمع بين ديننا وعلمنا بجد نكون مثل القدماء الازهريين



معلش ياهندسة ... مين القدماء الازهريين دول



عبد الله سعد قال:


> اين حسابات الstatic pressure باستخدام الايليت يامهندس zanittyمحتاجها ضرورى لانى بصدد عمل الحساب للمشروع اللى شغال فيه .



ما تديلوا يا بش مهندس زانيتي الي هو عايزوا...... الراجل بقاله عشر ايام


yousefegyp قال:


> ربنا يكرمك والله



ثانك يو .....يوسف بيه


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> استاذ واعد
> و موضوع جديد
> واسلوب رائع
> ...



ده من زوقك و كرم أخلاقك يا بش مهندس صبري


----------



## zanitty (12 يوليو 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> صح يا هندسة كلنا لازم نغير التوقيع ( استأذنك هاقلب التوقيع ده منك )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


طبعا اقلبه ملكك 
بخصوص الايليت دكت اسمحوا لى بس اخف الاول علشان اقدر اقعد و استمخ 
احسن انا عمال اعمل غلطات رهيبه فى الحسابات بقالى اسبوع


----------



## سامر السعدني (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركاته .....

أولا .... انا اسف علشان اتأخرت عليكم.....
ندخل في الموضوع ...

كنت و صلت ان الموضوع علشان يكمل ناقصلكوا عندي دستة و نثريات ..... أما الدستة في كالتالي :

1. العزل
2. سنجل لاين و دبل لاين
3. وضع الفيتنج لمواسيرالتشيلد ووتر
4. البلدرز وورك
5. قواعدالاكوبمنت
6. الميكانيكال رووم
7. التشيلر بلانت
8. السكاشن و الديتيلات والليجند
9. جداول السببورت و اللاي اوت
10. الخرتوشة
11. البن اسيمنت .......للطباعة أصول
12. كيفية تسليم لوحات الشوب دروينج الي الجهات الرسمية
و بالنسبة للنثريات : أي حاجة انا نسيت اقولها زي scale بتاع الرسم و غيره ( هاقولها في اخر الموضوع)






واحد : العزل 
شوف يا صديقي العزيز 
كل دكت او ماسورة احنا بنعزلها ... _يستحسن _( مش واجب ) نعرف الراجل الي بينفذ انه معزول و _ده ليه طريقتين اتنين_ :






_اول طريقة_: انك تيجي على كام دكت عشوائيين في اللوحة و تهشرلوا كام حتة منه و تكتبلواعليها (1" insulation) يعني ..... بالبلدي كده تعرف ( بتشديد الفاء ) البرنس الي بيركب سمك العزل الي هايشتغل بيه اد ايه ونوعه.....
الطريقة الأولى دي لما تكون اللوحة كلها انتا شايف ان كل الدكتات الي فيها معزولة و معظمها معزولة بسمك واحد ...( و ممكن تقولوا في الليجند ان كل الدكتات الي فوق السقف الساقط معزولة بعزل سمكة واحد بوصة مثلا)







_أما الطريقة الثانية_ : دي بقى ناس كتير ما بتشتغلش بيها مع انها هي الصح....
ايه هي الطريقة دي يا ريس؟؟؟؟
بص يا سيدي ..... 
لما بيكون اللوحة عندي مليانة دكتات ( يعني دكتات تهوية مش ها عزلها و دكتات خارج المبنى هاعزلها بعزل اتنين بوصة أو تلاتة بوصة على حسب المواصفة الي عندك .....و دكتات داخلية هاعزلها بعزل واحد بوصة و كمان شوية دكتات داخلية مش هاعزلها من اساسه )

بعمل ايه ....

زي ما انا بارسم الدكت ... بارسم بر ضوا العزل ....
يعني بعمل اوفسيت من الدكت ( و أخليه بلون مخالف و لاين وييت مخالف و .... منقط ...دوتت يعني )
و مقدار الاوفسيت ده واحد بوصة او اتنين أو حتى خمستلاف بوصة ...يعني زي ما احنا محتاجين علشان نعرف البيه الي هايركب......

طبعا انا باتكلم عن لوحة شوب دروينج محترمة و هاتعتمد من استشاري محترم .... أما لو مشروع صغير ... مثلا احلال و تجديد كشك حاجة ساقعة و لا غرفة بواب ... في الحالة دي تكبر دماغك ( انا بهزر طبعا )


طبعا يا حبيبي لو انت رايق و فاضي و معاكشي غير المشروع ده و تحت ايدك رسامين وانت شايفهم فاضيين و قاعدين على الفيس بوك طول النهار يا ريت تعمله سيكشن و تبينله العزل و سمكه و نوعه ...... ريجيد و لا رولات و لا ايه حكايته ... و اسم المصنع بتاع العزل و كثافة العزل اد ايه ( كل ده لوسيادتك فاضي و عايز تطلع لوحة مدرسة يا هندسة)

خلاص فهمنا موضوع العزل
و برضوا يا هندسة أرجع و أقول الجملة البايخة بتاعتي .... كل هايبان لما أحطلكوا مثال و نعمل مشروع .....


اشوف سيادتكوا على خير ........


----------



## سامر السعدني (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليك و رحمة الله و بركاته .....

أولا .... انا اسف علشان اتأخرت عليكم.....
ندخل في الموضوع ...

كنت و صلت ان الموضوع علشان يكمل ناقصلكوا عندي دستة و نثريات ..... أما الدستة في كالتالي :

1. العزل
2. سنجل لاين و دبل لاين
3. وضع الفيتنج لمواسيرالتشيلد ووتر
4. البلدرز وورك
5. قواعدالاكوبمنت
6. الميكانيكال رووم
7. التشيلر بلانت
8. السكاشن و الديتيلات والليجند
9. جداول السببورت و اللاي اوت
10. الخرتوشة
11. البن اسيمنت .......للطباعة أصول
12. كيفية تسليم لوحات الشوب دروينج الي الجهات الرسمية







و بالنسبة للنثريات : أي حاجة انا نسيت اقولها زي scale بتاع الرسم و غيره ( هاقولها في اخر الموضوع)






واحد : العزل 
شوف يا صديقي العزيز 
كل دكت او ماسورة احنا بنعزلها ... _يستحسن _( مش واجب ) نعرف الراجل الي بينفذ انه معزول و _ده ليه طريقتين اتنين_ :






_اول طريقة_: انك تيجي على كام دكت عشوائيين في اللوحة و تهشرلوا كام حتة منه و تكتبلواعليها (1" insulation) يعني ..... بالبلدي كده تعرف ( بتشديد الفاء ) البرنس الي بيركب سمك العزل الي هايشتغل بيه اد ايه ونوعه.....
الطريقة الأولى دي لما تكون اللوحة كلها انتا شايف ان كل الدكتات الي فيها معزولة و معظمها معزولة بسمك واحد ...( و ممكن تقولوا في الليجند ان كل الدكتات الي فوق السقف الساقط معزولة بعزل سمكة واحد بوصة مثلا)







_أما الطريقة الثانية_ : دي بقى ناس كتير ما بتشتغلش بيها مع انها هي الصح....
ايه هي الطريقة دي يا ريس؟؟؟؟



بص يا سيدي ..... 


لما بيكون اللوحة عندي مليانة دكتات ( يعني دكتات تهوية مش ها عزلها و دكتات خارج المبنى هاعزلها بعزل اتنين بوصة أو تلاتة بوصة على حسب المواصفة الي عندك .....و دكتات داخلية هاعزلها بعزل واحد بوصة و كمان شوية دكتات داخلية مش هاعزلها من اساسه )

بعمل ايه ....

زي ما انا بارسم الدكت ... بارسم بر ضوا العزل ....
يعني بعمل اوفسيت من الدكت ( و أخليه بلون مخالف و لاين وييت مخالف و .... منقط ...دوتت يعني )
و مقدار الاوفسيت ده واحد بوصة او اتنين أو حتى خمستلاف بوصة ...يعني زي ما احنا محتاجين علشان نعرف البيه الي هايركب......





طبعا انا باتكلم عن لوحة شوب دروينج محترمة و هاتعتمد من استشاري محترم .... أما لو مشروع صغير ... مثلا احلال و تجديد كشك حاجة ساقعة و لا غرفة بواب ... في الحالة دي تكبر دماغك ( انا بهزر طبعا )




طبعا يا حبيبي لو انت رايق و فاضي و معاكشي غير المشروع ده و تحت ايدك رسامين وانت شايفهم فاضيين و قاعدين على الفيس بوك طول النهار يا ريت تعمله سيكشن و تبينله العزل و سمكه و نوعه ...... ريجيد و لا رولات و لا ايه حكايته ... و اسم المصنع بتاع العزل و كثافة العزل اد ايه ( كل ده لوسيادتك فاضي و عايز تطلع لوحة مدرسة يا هندسة)





خلاص فهمنا موضوع العزل




و برضوا يا هندسة أرجع و أقول الجملة البايخة بتاعتي .... كل هايبان لما أحطلكوا مثال و نعمل مشروع .....


اشوف سيادتكوا على خير ........


----------



## noreldin2000 (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك ومنتظرين التكملة اخينا الفاضل وكل رمضان وانتم علي طاعة الله ادوم


----------



## كرم الحمداني (30 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يامهندس الموضوع قيم جدا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (1 أغسطس 2011)

اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك على الموضوع الرائع وننتظر المزيد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hamaj_1968 (1 أغسطس 2011)

حلو كتير


----------



## khaled2073 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*رد*

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حسام الدينن (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وشرح ممتاز ونرجو التكملة , وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ورمضان كريم


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (3 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك*
*ونرجوا المزيد
*​


----------



## عمران احمد (7 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير

و بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (28 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر ومليون تحية 
للرائع صاحب الموضوع
وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (28 أغسطس 2011)

* جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## thaeribrahem (28 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## samy m (15 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ايديك يا سامر باشا و فى انتظار اكمال الموضوع


----------



## hf m7md (26 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك وياريت نكمل المو*ضو**ع*


----------



## reda sarhan (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بصراحة أنا عمرى ماشفت أبسط من كدة شرح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكاملي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

أتمنى عليك أخي الفاضل أن تكمل مابدأت لأن هذا الموضوع مهم جدا و غالبية المهندسين الجدد يعانون من هذا الأمر..... شكرا جزيلا لك و جعل الله هذا الجهد في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وحيد الخلية (21 ديسمبر 2011)

أرجو أن تكمل الموضوع في أقرب وقت .............وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (23 ديسمبر 2011)

المهندس المحترم سامر 
طال غيابك علينا نرجوا ان تكون بخير


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضع ممتاز يا مهندس سامر بارك الله فيك ونرجوا التكمله حيث ان الموضوع متوقف من خمسة اشهر بالتحديد 23/7/2011بانتظار باقى الموضــــــــــــوع
متابع والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## TEFA1905 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارلك و اسلوبك ولا باسم يوسف


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم زميلنا العزيز م سامر 
نرجو ان تكونوا بخير و في خير حال ننتظر نحن كل محبيك عودتك 
هيأ الله لك من أمرك رشدا و أزاح عنك الهم و الغم و الكرب و المرض 
لعل غيابك في خير نسأل الله لكم السلامة من كل شر و الغنمة من كل بر 

التوقيع : محبيك
عنهم : مهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## SAMEH7777 (3 يناير 2012)

انتا
100
%
شكرا
​


----------



## pilot_789 (4 يناير 2012)

انت استاذ و شرحت و وفيت


----------



## yozmq (4 يناير 2012)

ياريت تكمل لنا بقيت الموضوع ارجو ان تكون بخير


----------



## حيدراكرم (5 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخ سامر وأرجو أن يكون غيابك عن المنتدى خيرا ....نرجو أكمال موضعك لأن طرحك للموضوع شيق جدا ....وشكرا جزيلا للجهود المبذوله


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (5 يناير 2012)

you are a master


----------



## محمد مسعد مصر (5 يناير 2012)

جموووووووول جدا


----------



## elomda_5 (10 يناير 2012)

بجد والله بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولتمني من الله ان تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية 
وتعود وتكمل باذن الله المسيرة


----------



## kokohamo2003 (11 يناير 2012)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه


----------



## السنوسى منسى (11 يناير 2012)

الله عليك يا هندسه


----------



## kokohamo2003 (12 يناير 2012)

غيبت علينا يا هندسه لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله 
منتظرين تكمله الموضوع وربنا يقويك ويعينك


----------



## محمدسليمان احمد (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## abdo elshamy (6 مارس 2012)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا هندسه
دا احنا كاننا فى كورس
هههههههههه

بس يارب يكون غيابك لخير ما

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
ويجزى به والديك


----------



## mr_ahmed2406 (6 مارس 2012)

تسلم كتيرررررررررر علي المجهود الرائع دا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (7 مارس 2012)

برافوا يا باشمهندس ونريد أن نطمئن عليك
يارب تكون بخير


----------



## وحيد الخلية (7 مارس 2012)

ياليت تكمل الموضوع لانه في غاية الاهمية .......


----------



## engineer_Amr (8 مارس 2012)

*موضوع جميل جدا واستفدت منة كتير
ربنا يباركلك يا باشمهندس
وياريت تكمل الموضوع علشان محتاجين نكمل الباقى
*​


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

ميه ميه
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## amnshor (25 مارس 2012)

اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## ahmed samy (29 مارس 2012)

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## samy m (21 أبريل 2012)

فينك يا باشمهندس سامر يا رب تكون بخير ...احنا فى انتظارك يا كبير


----------



## عبدالعزيز خضر (27 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس
نسال الله ان يكون الانقطاع خير 
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## وائل البرعى (14 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس / سامر 
الموضوع بجد شيق جدا ويحتاج إلى تثبيت هذه المعلومات الجميلة بالتوضيح على الرسومات لكى كل منا يتمكن من عمل الشوب درونج .
ونحن نعتذر لأننا نثقل عليك كثيرا .
وندعوا الله بأن ينفع بك وبعلمك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا ورزقا وافرا


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 مايو 2012)

وائل البرعى قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس / سامر
> الموضوع بجد شيق جدا ويحتاج إلى تثبيت هذه المعلومات الجميلة بالتوضيح على الرسومات لكى كل منا يتمكن من عمل الشوب درونج .
> ونحن نعتذر لأننا نثقل عليك كثيرا .
> وندعوا الله بأن ينفع بك وبعلمك وجزاك الله عنا خيرا ورزقا وافرا


 


معلش يا بش يا بشمهندس وائل بس عندي مشكلة شوية في موضوع الوقت بس الله المستعان ان الدنيا تخف شوية و انا هاكمل بعديها باذن الله


----------



## وائل البرعى (15 مايو 2012)

*بعدإذن المهندس سامر تم تجميع المشاركات ووضعها فى ملف وورد وموجودة على هذا الرابط أرجو مراجعته ووضعه فى موضوع جديد حتى يستفاد جميع المهندسين بدون مجهود ولأن أيضا المضوع سيق ويحتاج التكملة .
ونرجو الدعاء
*

[url]http://www.4shared.com/rar/tLqL1mg4/_________.html

[/URL]


----------



## تامر النجار (15 مايو 2012)

كل الشكر ايضا للمهندس وائل البرعى​


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 مايو 2012)

وائل البرعى قال:


> *بعدإذن المهندس سامر تم تجميع المشاركات ووضعها فى ملف وورد وموجودة على هذا الرابط أرجو مراجعته ووضعه فى موضوع جديد حتى يستفاد جميع المهندسين بدون مجهود ولأن أيضا المضوع سيق ويحتاج التكملة .
> ونرجو الدعاء
> *
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/tLqL1mg4/_________.html





ما شاء الله عليك يا وائل بيه ...............


انا هاراجع الملف و انقحه ( بتشديد القاف ) و ازيد عليه و انقص منه ( ده بعد ما سيادتك تضيف موضوع العزل و توصل للاخر )




و بعد كده اعيد طرحه في موضوع جديد مستقل .........زي ما حضرتك تفضلت و اقترحت 


و اشكرك بشدة والله على تعاونك معايا ...................


----------



## elomda_5 (15 مايو 2012)

ياريت يا بشمهندس سامر يكون في اسرع وقت الله يكرمك احنا بقالنا كتير منتظرينك وربنا يقويك ويزيدك من علمه وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 مايو 2012)

elomda_5 قال:


> ياريت يا بشمهندس سامر يكون في اسرع وقت الله يكرمك احنا بقالنا كتير منتظرينك وربنا يقويك ويزيدك من علمه وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير





حاضر يا *elomda_5* و اكرر اسفي عن التأخير ........


----------



## وائل البرعى (16 مايو 2012)

إن شاء الله منتظر يا بشمهندس سامر وأى موضوع هتكتبه سوف يتم إضافته فورا


----------



## msaad118 (28 مايو 2012)

*بشمهندس سامر
لعل يكون المانع من استكمال هذا الموضوع خير
فالموضوع مهم جدا والمهندسين اللى متابعينه كتيروانا واحد منهم
فبالله عليك ان تكمل ما قد بداته
وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## سامر السعدني (28 مايو 2012)

msaad118 قال:


> *بشمهندس سامر
> لعل يكون المانع من استكمال هذا الموضوع خير
> فالموضوع مهم جدا والمهندسين اللى متابعينه كتيروانا واحد منهم
> فبالله عليك ان تكمل ما قد بداته
> وجزاك الله كل خير*




انا اسف و الله يا *msaad118* بس انا ينطبق علي قول القائل : تكاثرت الظباء على خراش فما يدري خراش ما يصيد


اكرر اسفي الشديد و اعدك ان شاء الله باستكمال ما بدأته


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك


----------



## amnshsh2 (31 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
مهندس سامر كلما فكرت اكتب جملتين شكر اجد غيرى سبقنى بقصائد الشكر
بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وبارك ذريتك


----------



## النور القادم (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا عالشرح اللذيذ ده ... 
اترك خراش مع الظباء و خليك مع الشاعر :

هذا زمان لا توسُّط عنده *** يبغي المغامر عالياً وجليلا
كن سابقاً فيه أو ابق بمعزلٍ *** ليس التوسط للنبوغ سبيلا


----------



## amnshsh2 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن المساعدة من الاخوة فى الحصول على مفتاح او كرك برنامج الرسم coolduct
وجزى الله الجميع كل خير ​


----------



## amnshsh2 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

cool duct - YouTube
برنامج ممتاز
ال معاه الكرك يساعد اعزكم الله


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (4 سبتمبر 2012)

مهندس زيان حبيب قلبى أبلغنى صديق يدرس الدكتوراة فى أميركا أن إيليت وإيليت فقط هو المعتمد عالميا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك


----------



## أكرم حمزه (9 سبتمبر 2012)

Thanks alot& continu please


----------



## مروان هانى (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*الف الف شكر *


----------



## mohamedtop (27 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء تكميل الموضوع


----------



## رجل الصناعة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً ويرجى تكملة الموضوع


----------



## م/محمدحماد (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً علي هذا الموضوع الرائع والمجهود الجبار ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسين شعبان (30 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع يستحق الاهتمام


----------



## امجد محمد الشيخ (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك علي هذا الموضوع ،واشكر الله علي كل نعمه واني التحقتك بهذا الملتقي..
ونتمني انا تستمر في الموضوع 
ووفقك الله وزود خطاك


----------



## mohamedtop (10 يناير 2013)

اللهم دبر لنا فانا لا نحسن التدبير


----------



## aati badri (10 يناير 2013)

سامر السعدني قال:


> شوف يا بشمهندس سامي ..... بعد السلام و التحية و كل الشكر ليك على زوقك و اهتمامك أقولك :
> · سمك الدكت 40 سم + 5 سم عزل ( من فوق الدكت و تحته ) + قول 5 سم زاوية و شوية تحابيش = _50 سم_
> · يبقى أنا محتاج كام ؟؟؟؟ _محتاج 50 سم _اوكي ياباشا......
> · ارتفاع السقف الساقط عن الفنشد فلور 3 متر مثلا و حط يجي أربعين خط تحت مثلا
> ...



معليش رغم انه مثال ياهندسة لكن للتصحيح
هو كان قبل الدكت 3.4
بعد الدكت حايصير 3.35


----------



## medoo00o (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابراهيمفتحى (10 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mr gabr (31 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ونتمني استكمال الموضوع نظراً لأهميته


----------



## قوة عزيمة وإنضباط (31 يناير 2013)

كل الشكر للمهندس السعدني ولكل الأخوة المشاركين :84:


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (9 فبراير 2013)

وهكذا تم التوقف عن موضوع المهندس سامر


----------



## amirhelmy (10 فبراير 2013)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله في انتظار الجديد منك بفارغ الصبر ربنا يوفقك *


----------



## tarek gamarec (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamedtop (1 مارس 2013)

المشكله ان المنتدى كله وتقريبا كل المنتديات الهندسيه ماحدش فيها بيتكلم ويشرح باستفاضه ال shop drawing مع انه موضوع مهم جداااا للاسف غالبا المواضيع المهمه لاتكتمل 
الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## ندهى (28 أبريل 2013)

الف شكرليك يابشمهندس بجد استفدت كتير من حضرتك وياريت تكمل الموضوع


----------



## السهم الجرىء (10 يونيو 2013)

ايه يابشمهندس بعد ماعشمتنا وفرحنا مش هتكمل الموضوع ولا ايه؟؟؟​


----------



## yasser17 (8 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ali-4 (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك :20:


----------



## ياسر حسن (30 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالدعباس موسى (20 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا والشرح ممتاز بس للاسف الحلو ما يكملش


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ياريت الجميع يشارك في هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## mahdi2013 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مازلنا بانتظارك يا مهندس والف شكر على مجهودك وعسى المانع خير انشاء الله


----------



## الخائف من ربه (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجوا منكم استكمال الشرح لما فيه من النفع للجميع


----------



## سامر السعدني (26 يناير 2014)

خالدعباس موسى قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا والشرح ممتاز بس للاسف الحلو ما يكملش


هايكمل يا خالد بيه و اعتذر لانشغالي


----------



## aati badri (26 يناير 2014)

سامر السعدني قال:


> هايكمل يا خالد بيه و اعتذر لانشغالي


انتباه ياهندسة
نحن الشعب ورافضين اعتذارك:86:


----------



## المهندس الحالم (26 يناير 2014)

اتمنى استكمال الموضوع


شكرااااااا جزيلا


----------



## zanitty (26 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> انتباه ياهندسة
> نحن الشعب ورافضين اعتذارك:86:


فى الجون و ملعوبه


----------



## Nile Man (27 يناير 2014)

thanks


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (30 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــرا
وفى انتظار تكملة الدسته والنثريات
تحيــــــــــــــــــاتى لك


----------



## سامر السعدني (3 فبراير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> انتباه ياهندسة
> نحن الشعب ورافضين اعتذارك:86:




يا بش مهندس عبد العاطي انت تأمر و انا انفذ.....


----------



## aati badri (3 فبراير 2014)

zanitty قال:


> فى الجون و ملعوبه


تعرف يا هندسة
لو اتغير الشعار ل يا انقلابي بدلا عن يا عسكري كان يكون اجدى
لانه وضع الاخوان في مواجهة جيش مصر وما ادراك ما جيش مصر
مع تحفظي الكامل على الاخوان نتيجة ما ذقناه من مر على ايديهم في بلدنا


----------



## ME2011 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لك على المجهود والشرح الجميل
​


----------



## حموده قزق (5 فبراير 2014)

يعطيك العافيه بش مهندس سامر
قرأت كل ما سبق وفعلا موضوع رائع


----------



## حموده قزق (5 فبراير 2014)

وائل البرعى قال:


> *بعدإذن المهندس سامر تم تجميع المشاركات ووضعها فى ملف وورد وموجودة على هذا الرابط أرجو مراجعته ووضعه فى موضوع جديد حتى يستفاد جميع المهندسين بدون مجهود ولأن أيضا المضوع سيق ويحتاج التكملة .
> ونرجو الدعاء
> *
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/tLqL1mg4/_________.html



شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## م/ مدحت بور (3 مارس 2014)

موضوع رائع جدا ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وربنا يعينك وتكملو


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 مارس 2014)

ياريت يكمل الموضوع ده


----------



## sharaf911 (5 مارس 2014)

يابشمهندس كل الناس دي منتظرينك و عايزين فعلا يتعلمو و انا اولهم 
فحاول علي اد ماتقدر تكمل ولو كل اسبوع درس من دروسك الجامدة 
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
بجد والله ماتعرفش انت فتحت لينا سكك ازاي ان احنا نفهم شوب دروينج للتكييف 
وربنا يكرمك


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (11 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس سامر 
جزاك الله كل خير وفي انتظار المزيد
لان الموضوع هام وشيق و مدته حوالي 3 سنوات وده كتير جوي جوي جوي :72:


----------



## المستخبى (11 مارس 2014)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## drmady (4 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس سامر ، ومنتظرينك تكمل


----------



## A/C (6 أبريل 2014)

شكرا" يا هندسه


----------



## محسن محي (7 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا خيراً

نتمنى من الله لك الخير والتوفيق والبركة في الوقت وراحة البال وعايزينكم تكملوا الموضوع يرحمنا ويرحمكم الله


----------



## مهندس محمد عماد (7 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و 
نرجو من الله ان يكون سبب التأخير خير بإذن الله


----------



## AHMADBHIT (8 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت تستكمل الموضوع وفين المشروع


----------



## Nile Man (8 أبريل 2014)

تمر الايام و نحن في انتظارك و انتظار استكمال الموضوع 
و الحمد لله على كل حال 
لعل المانع خير انشاء الله


----------



## اسلاماس (7 يونيو 2014)

متشكر جدا ي هندسه 
بصراحه موضوع اكثر من رائع
عفلكره رأيي ده وانا لسه مكملتش الموضوع قائه 
بس الشويه اللى قراتهم افادونى كتير بصراحه


----------



## اسلاماس (7 يونيو 2014)

كدا انا اتصدمت بصراحه 
ليه ي هندسه مكملتش الموضوع 
انا محتاج له جدا وربنا


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (15 يونيو 2014)

مشكور يا هندسة ونرجو استكمال الموضوع


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (17 يونيو 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس سامر على هذا الشرح الرائع المفيد 
الذى لاشك فيه إنه افادنى وأفاد كل المشاركين 
نحن جميعا منتظرين تكملة هذا الموضوع الرائع إنشاء الله 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كالعادة .... باعتذر بشدة عن عدم الرد في الفترة الماضية .....ظروف شغل و كمان سفر ما بين السعودية و القاهرة و الغردقة 



المهم .....انا باعرض علي المهندسين حديثي التخرج كورسات مجانية في كل من 

1- كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال التكييف ( عملي ) 

2-مبادئ الريفيت mep ( عملي ) 


3-كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال الصحي 
4-كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال الحريق 


يشترط : 
1-حديث التخرج فقط .... 
2-لاب توب عليه اتو كاد و ريفيت 

المكان : دي كابيتشينو -مدينة نصر 

الزمان : 
السبت و الاثنين من كل اسبوع بعد صلاة العشاء 
الزمن ساعة و احدة لكل محاضرة 

تاريخ البدء بعد العيد باسبوع لظروف سفر و مرض 

للتواصل : 

00201002129759
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]

الاتصال من 10 ص ال 5 مساء 



الكلام ده كل بعد اذن م احمد الزيني .....


----------



## البراء سامح (22 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس ونحن فى انتظار إستكمال ما بدأت
وفاءاً لما وعدْت​


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (22 يوليو 2014)

بشمهندس سامر الموضوع مفيد جدا لكل مهندس حديث تخرج جزاك اللة كل خير ونرجو من حضرتك استكمالة هنا على المنتدى لانى من اسكندرية وللاسف الشديد مش هقدر احضر كورسات حضرتك وان كنت شديد الاسف على عدم قدرتى حضور الكورسات بالبلدى على عينى فياريت حضرتك تراعى المهندسين اللى مش من القاهرة


----------



## سامر السعدني (23 يوليو 2014)

محمد رافت ابوسرحة قال:


> بشمهندس سامر الموضوع مفيد جدا لكل مهندس حديث تخرج جزاك اللة كل خير ونرجو من حضرتك استكمالة هنا على المنتدى لانى من اسكندرية وللاسف الشديد مش هقدر احضر كورسات حضرتك وان كنت شديد الاسف على عدم قدرتى حضور الكورسات بالبلدى على عينى فياريت حضرتك تراعى المهندسين اللى مش من القاهرة




انت تأمر ..... بس ايه رأيك تساعدني في مهمة ... لو موافق بلغني


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (25 يوليو 2014)

خلاص هتواصل مع حضرتك على التليفون


----------



## سامر السعدني (26 يوليو 2014)

تحديث 2 لاضافة رقم هاتف :

انا باعرض علي المهندسين حديثي التخرج كورسات مجانية في كل من 

1- كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال التكييف ( عملي ) 

2-مبادئ الريفيت mep ( عملي ) 


3-كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال الصحي 
4-كيفية عمل شوب دروينج لاعمال الحريق 


يشترط : 
1-حديث التخرج فقط .... 
2-لاب توب عليه اتو كاد و ريفيت 

المكان : دي كابيتشينو -مدينة نصر 

الزمان : 
السبت و الاثنين من كل اسبوع بعد صلاة العشاء 
الزمن ساعة و احدة لكل محاضرة 

تاريخ البدء بعد العيد باسبوع لظروف سفر و مرض 

للتواصل : 

00201002129759
00201121777200
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]

الاتصال من 10 ص ال 5 مساء 
ما عدا الجمعة و السبت


----------



## eng_osamagad (9 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك في علمكم


----------



## alaa elkilany (26 نوفمبر 2014)

الله عليك يابومبو هو دة الكلام ياكبير ياكبير ياكبير:75:


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (28 نوفمبر 2014)

رحت فين يا هندسة ؟


----------



## م محمد المصرى (30 نوفمبر 2014)

جزيت خيرا يامهندس


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس سامر بجد مشروعاو موضوع اكثر من رائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك بس ياريت تتعب معانا شويه وتستكمله على وجه السرعه لان ده علم ينتفع به وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يناير 2015)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....

اكمل الموضوع الي انا مديون بيه و معلش يعني ..... انا ما اتأخرتش اوي .... دول تلات سنين بس ... ( عدوها يا جدعان ...) المهم *

*


ندخل في الجد 


*
*انا كنت خلصت العزل ......... 


و ناقص 

*
*2-سنجل لاين ودبل لاين*
*3-وضع الفيتنج لمواسير التيشلد وواتر*
*4-البلدرز وورك*
*5-قواعد الأكوبمنت*
*6-الميكانيكال رووم*
*7-التشيلر بلانت*
*8-السكاشن و الديتيلات و الليجند*
*9-جداول السببورت و اللاي اوت* 
*10-الخرتوشة* 
*11-البن اسيمنت .......للطباعة أصول*
*12-كيفية تسليم لوحات الشوب دروينج الي الجهات الرسمي*
 
*ونزود عليهم :

*
*13-**FIRE RATED ZONE. *

*14- الفاير دامبر.
*
*15- الفوليوم دامبر.*

*RETURN ROUTING -16.
*
*Maintenance area -17.
*
*flexible connection-18.
*
*bell mouth-19.
*
*20-كميات الهواء .*

*21-مخارج الهواء .*


*22-**VAV and CAV **.
*
*23-الديناميك بلوك .*

*24- الاكسس دوور.
*
*25- ال **TIE IN ** و الشبكات الخارجية. *

*26- التسليم السياسير( مهم جدا ) .
*
*27- ازاي اراجع الشوب دروينج .
*
*28- حيل شوب درونجية.
*
*29- الشكل الاخراجي( تكست بريزنتيشن - الدايمنشن .....).
*
*30- تقديم الرايزر دياجرام. *

*31- تسمية ال **layers ** .*

*32- ال **KEY PLAN ** و ال**true north **.
*
*32 - ال **.REFERENCE DRAWING.
*
*33-* *عمل سيريال للوحات.
*
*34- الدروينج ليست .
*
*35- **OUT OF SCOPE WORKS **.
*
*36- اعتماد سامبل من الاستشاري. 
*
*37- ترتيب الأولويات .
*
*38- تسعير الشوب دروينج .
*
*39- اتفاقات قبل التسعير .
*
*40- ازاي أجيب شغل شوب دروينج ( المصالح ).
*
*41- أمثلة لردود الاستشاري.
*
*42- احذر من النصابين .
*
*43- كيفية عمل شوب دروينج مع رسامين في دول أخرى. 
*
*44- كيف أختبر و أختار رسام لعمل شوب دروينج.
*
*45-كيفية تقسيم فريق العمل. 
*
*46- الضربات الاستباقية ( **RFI ** ) ( مهم جدا ).*

*47- معوقات الشوب دروينج.
*
*48- نماذج من الشوب دروينج الخاص بالتكييف.

49- ال composite drawing *


----------



## سامر السعدني (17 يناير 2015)

* نبتدي برقم 2



2-سنجل لاين ودبل لاين.*

*

خدها.... قاعدة عامة .......و حلقة في ( ودنك .... دي للمصرين بس )......*


*مافيش حاجة اسمها سنجل لاين في الشوب دروينج ( و بالذات التكييف)
*

*يعني الصاج ....لازم يكون دبل لاين 

*
*ومواسير التشيلد و حتى لو صرف تكييف و الفلكسبل و ....و.......
*



*بنعمل دبل لاين ليه .....علشان ست حاجات :
*

*1-لتسهيل الاعتماد من استشاري المشروع .
*
*2-لتسهيل عملية الحصر. 
*
*3-لتسهيل الأز بلت دروينج ( واعتماده ).
*
*4-علشان سمعتك يا أخي كمهندس مسؤول او رسام ( ان لوحاتك محترمة مش اي كلام ).
*
*5-علشان تسهيل عملية التنفيذ في الموقع ( علشان الفورمان او الفني ما يفتيش ).

6-علشان كل حاجة تأخذ حجمها الطبيعي وما يحصلش تعارض ( conflict ) خاصة لما بعمل ال composite drawing .


ملحوظة : 

ان شرحت النقطة الي فاتت دي علشان في شوفت بلاوي في مشاريع السعودية ( للأسف ) 
معظم الشغل سنجل لاين ..... ده غير البلاوي الي ناقصة .....( و الي بيجنني ان ساعات الاستشاري بيعتمد ( و للاسف برضوا مكاتب استشارية كبيرة .... دار الهندسة!!!! .... زهير فايز!!!!! ..... (ربنا يستر هايخلوني بلاك ليست ) )

بصراحة اللوحات عندنا في مصر ..... مستوى الجودة اعلى بكتير من السعودية 




*


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 يناير 2015)

عودا حميدا وبداية موفقة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## AHMADBHIT (18 يناير 2015)

نورت ياهندسة


----------



## سامر السعدني (18 يناير 2015)

*ندخل على النقطة رقم 3......


*
*3-وضع الفيتنج لمواسير التيشلد ووتر

( احنا طبعا حولنا المواسير من سنجل لاين لدبل لاين عن طريق الامر اوفست بقيمة الماسورة) 
*
*

شوف بقى يا كبير ....


قبل ما تدخل على المرحلة دي** لازم تكون محضر مكتبة الفيتنج**


( و عايز اقولك على نصيحةمهمة اوي ..لازم تنظم كل معلوماتك ......

ولو معاك فلوس اشتري هارد اكسترنال و حط الفايلات بعد ما تنظمها ... ( علشان دي العدة ( بكسر العين و تشديد 
الدال ) يا صديقي .....

**و دي الي هاتجيبلك فلوس و تخليك مطلوب في كل مكان.**


*
 





و يا ريت حد من المهندسين او الرسامين يرفع المكتبة الخاصة بالفيتنج ( اتوكاد ...و يا سلام لو ريفت كمان .....علشان انا بانبه و باقول المهندس او الرسام الي ما اتعلمش ريفت .....لحد دلوقتي .......عامل زي الي شغال بكمبيوتر صخر و الناس شغالة ب macBookAir بتاع شركة ابل.... بس هاتعرف الكلام ده قدام شوية )










المهم ..... 


*هاتعمل 3 خطوات بس ..... علشان تركب الفيتنج....*


1-تحضير مكتبة الفيتنج. ( انا مستني اللينك بتاع مكتبة الفيتنج من اي حد علشان نسهل على الناس )

2-تدرس المعماري قبل ما ترسم علشان لوفي اماكن تيبيكال في المبنى  توفر وقت و تشتغل بنظام الكوبي بيست للاماكن *المتشابهة معماريا* ... ( مهمة جدا الخطوة دي ) ( لو مش واضحة ..... ممكن اعيدها بمثال )


3- ركب الفيتنج يا هندسة و اعمل trim للخطوط الزيادة ( بعد ما تعمل دبل لاين للماسورة زي ما وضحنا...)



ملحوظة : معلش انا ببسط و بكرر المعلومة مع ان في ناس كتير مش محتاجة ده .... بس انا براعي الشاب لسة طالع من الكلية .... والدنيا مش واضحة بالنسبة له ( ده انا شوفت ايام بنفسجي .... علشان اتعلم شوية حاجات ....فعايز ربنا يكرمني و اخليك تبدي من حيث انتهيت انا ....)

















كده يبقى سيادتك خلصت المواسير و ركبت الفيتنج كمان ....



نصيحة للمهندس : لازم تعمل رسومات الشوب دروينج بايدك و لو مرة واحدة في حياتك
علشان تعرف تشغل رسامين و تعرف تقدر الوقت و تقدر تحاسبهم و تعرف مين الي بيشتغلك لو انت شغال معاه بنظام الساعة ......


( و بعد لما اخلص او اثناء الشرح لو في حد عايز يتدرب و ابعتله ديزين دروينج و يحوله شوب دروينج ....... و يبتعهولي .... علشان ( اصححه ) .... و اعمل عليه مدرس .... و يا وييييييله لو غلط ( انا بهزر طبعا )..... انا تحت امر اي حد .... خاصة حديثي التخرج .... و بالذات الناس الي ما اشتغلتش لحد النهاردة ......انا في انتظارك علشان تتعلم ....لازم تبقى ايجابي .....و ما تتكسفش من انك تتعلم ...

( ضاع العلم بين الكبر و الحياء )


----------



## sam7jon (20 يناير 2015)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزا الله خيرا ....:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## سامر السعدني (20 يناير 2015)

*

ندخل على ال **builders work** ( رقم 4 )*
*


هاشرحها على 9 محاور :
*


*1-هو ايه اصلا البلدرز وورك.....؟؟؟؟
*
*2-امتى بيتطلب مني البلدرز وورك ؟ 
*
*3-هل الميكانيكا بس الي بيتطلب منها بلدرز وورك ؟ 
*
*4-ايه الحاجات الي بيتعملها بلدرز وورك في التكييف ؟
*
*5-كيفية حساب الفتحات و السلايف ( **sleeves **) ؟
*
*6-ملف اتو كاد يوضح طريقة البلدرز وو**رك ؟ 
*
*7-الشكل الأخراجي لرسومات البلدرز وورك *

*8-ما ذا بعد البلدرز وورك ؟( مهم جدا )
*
*9-أعمل ايه لو نسيت حاجة في البلدرز وورك ؟ ( ليلتك مش معدية ...)*

*

نستفتتح ببسم الله .....


*

*و ندخل على ......*



*هو ايه اصلا البلدرز وورك.....؟؟؟؟*

*انا أقولك : هي عبارة عن حاجتين اتنين :*

*1- اي **رسومات بتوضح اي فتحة **( **opening or sleeve ** ) **في الصبةالخرسانية** سواء كانت افقية او رأسية ( يعني سلابة ( بلاطة خرسانية .... بس انا باتكلم بلغة المقاولين ) او **beam **( كمرة )..... علشان** تعدي دكت او ماسورة** ....*
*

2- اي صبة او مباني **المفروض توقفها** علشان **ندخل منها اي معدة **(بضم الميم ) زي الاير هاند و غيره ....... و النوع الثاني .... للأسف مهندسين كثير بتنساه .... ( اوعى تنساه علشان ما** نضحكش** الناس علينا .....)*


*خلاص وضحت ......*



*طيب بتتطلب مني امتى ......*

*الاجابة :** قبل صب** الخرسانة في الموقع بكام يوم او كم اسبوع ....... ( للاسف) .... .........................( بس ده في الشركات المهرجلة و العشوائية )( هاتلاقي كل المديرين ....بتطلب منك البلدرز وورك .... وانت لازم تكون جاهز..... علشان ما **تشتغلش تحت ضغط **... و لو اشتغلت تحت ضغط هاتغلط كثير .....)*


*( على فكرة لو انت في شركة منظمة و كل المديرين معاهم **pmp** و فاهمين في الادارة و **الجداول الزمنية** ..... ساعتها هاتلاقي كل حاجة منظمة و هاتعرف قبليها بفترة كبيرة لان المفروض ان الشركات دي **بتعلق الجداول الزمنية** ( الي مش مضروبة ) في كل غرف المهندسين )*

ملحوظة : المفروض لوحات البلدرز وورك بتطلع* مع الشوب دروينج .*



*طيب .....


*
*3-هل الميكانيكا بس الي بيتطلب منها بلدرز وورك ؟
*
* لا يا سيدي بتتعمل للميكانيكا ( تكييف و حريق و صحي و اسكيليتور و ترافيليتور .... ) و الكهرباء كمان ( زي الكيبل تراي و الكيبل لادر **cable tray and ladder **) *


خلاص .....


*طيب .......ايه الحاجات الي بيتعملها بلدرز وورك في التكييف ؟*




*نكمل المشاركة الجاية ...*


----------



## نادر عثمان بلال (20 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة


----------



## سامر السعدني (23 يناير 2015)

*طيب .......ايه الحاجات الي **بيتعملها بلدرز وورك في التكييف** ؟*




*1- اي** شافت** ( معدي فيه **صاج او ماسورة** ) لازم** تتأكد** انه كافي لقيمة الصاج و العزل و السببورت ...... و يستحسن** تراجع لوح الانشائي** علشان ساعات بنبقى اتفقنا و اراجع اللوحة ما لاقيش الي اتفقنا عليه...... وكله بيبيع وقت الجد .....*




*اي **ماسورة** معدية من دور لدور في بلاطة خرسانية او** معدية في كمرة** لازم تبين السليف بتاعها على الرسم *
*

( و يستحسن تعملة **سكشن** علشان الاستشاري ما يوجعش دماغك ...... ده الواحد بيشوف ناس غريبة و الله ... خاصة بتوع السعودية )


*
*3- اي** قاعدة خاصة بماكينة** ( سواء كانت اير هاند او تشيلر او كولينج تاور و او حتى اير سيبراتور او ........)*



*بس خد بالك ..... مش هاتعرف تعمل البلدرز وورك بتاعت القواعد الا لما سيادتك تكون **اعتمدت الماتيريال سبميتال** ...... و مش هاتعرف .... تعتمد الماتيريال سبميتال الا لما تعتمد الاستاتيك و الهيدروليك كالكيوليشن ...... لازم النقطة دي تكون واضحة و محفوظة ..... علشان ما تدخلش الدنيا في بعض ..... و هاتبقى** فرجة المشروع **...*




*على فكرة : ممكن نبقى نضيف نقطة **كيفية اعتماد و شروط الماتيريال سبميتال** ( لانه مترابط جدا مع الشوب دروينج )*

*

*


----------



## سامر السعدني (23 يناير 2015)

*طيب **-**ازاي احسب قيمة الفتحات و السلايف** ( sleeves ) **؟



*
اولا بالنسبة للسلايف :


بص يا سيدي ... بتبقى بوصة زيادة داير ما يدور ( يعني ماسورتك 4" هاتخلي السلييف 6" .... الا اذا المواصفة كانت بتقول كلام تاني ساعتها هاتمشي على المواصفة 


ملحوظة هامة : لما تحط سلييف في كمرة او اي حاجة رأسية ( لازم تقولوا الليفل بتاعها كام invert level )





اما بالنسبة للصاج بتعمل حسابك على طول و عرض الصاج و تضيف عليهم العزل و التحميلة و لو في مواسير تشيلد او حريق او صحي بتزود قيمتهم و كمان بتزود ال clearance  و يستحسن تأخد بزيادة شوية علشان لو في مشكلة ظهرت يبقى ليها حل


و لو انت شغال كوردنيتور : تبعت سيادتك جواب لقسم الكهرباء بعد ما تخلص شغلك علشان يسقطوا شغلهم ( كيبل تراي و لادر و اي صواعد خاصة بيهم )..... و بعد كده تراسل الانشائي و تديليه release بالصب .......


----------



## سامر السعدني (25 يناير 2015)

معلش انا هاخرج برة الموضوع و هارجع تاني .....

مرفق لكم ملف اتوكاد يحتوي على : قبل و بعد الشوب دروينج 




يعني تحويل من ال DESIGN DRAWING الى SHOP DRAWING 




 علشان التسهيل ....



درب ايدك و حاول تقلد .... هتلاقي الموضوع سهل اوي .....

ملحوظة : ده مش شوب دروينج كامل ....يعني ناقصه العزل و سكاشن و ديتيلات و شوية حاجات .... و انا مسحت البندة ( title block ) 

















ده لينك الملف


----------



## سامر السعدني (25 يناير 2015)

*

علشان ما تتلخبطش مني ..... انا كنت بشرح نقطة اسمها ال **BUILDERS WORK 



*
*و قولنا هانشرحها على 9 محاور ..... 


*

*و خلصنا اول 5 *

*1- هو ايه اصلا البلدرز وورك.....؟؟؟؟*
*2- امتى بيطلب مني البلدرز وورك ؟ *
*3- هل الميكانيكا بس الي بيتطلب منها بلدرز وورك ؟*
*4-ايه الحاجات الي بيتعملها بلدرز وورك في التكييف ؟*
*5- كيفية حساب الفتحات و السلايف ( **sleeves ) ؟*
*6- ملف اتو كاد يوضح طريقة البلدرز وو**رك ؟*
*7-الشكل الأخراجي لرسومات البلدرز وورك *
*8- ما ذا بعد البلدرز وورك ؟( مهم جدا )*
*9- أعمل ايه لو نسيت حاجة في البلدرز وورك ؟ ( ليلتك مش معدية ...)*



و ناقص اخر 4 
الي هما 


*6- ملف اتو كاد يوضح طريقة البلدرز وورك ؟ *
*7-الشكل الأخراجي لرسومات البلدرز وورك *
*8- ما ذا بعد البلدرز وورك ؟( مهم جدا )*
*9- أعمل ايه لو نسيت حاجة في البلدرز وورك ؟ ( ليلتك مش معدية ...)*




طيب هاخلي الملف الاتوكاد ( السامبل ) في الاخر 




يبقى ناقصلنا 
*7- الشكل الأخراجي لرسومات البلدرز وورك

*
*شوف يا سيدي .....لما تخلص لوحات ال **builders work **عايزك تعمل 3 نقط:

*
*النقطة الاولى **: تمسح اي حاجة **مالهاش علاقة** بالبلدرز وورك ( اي ديمنشن او تكست مالوش لازمة ماسورة معدية ....تاج بتاع شباك - محبس ...... اي بلاوي زرقة تتمسح )*

*تاني حاجة** يا صديقي تخلي** المعماري **color 8 ** و ما تنساش تعمله** بلوك** ( علشان الناس **تدعيلك** .... و ماحدش يدعي عليك )*

*تالت حاجة** :تحط **التوصيف للأوبننج او السلييف** و تحط** الدايمنشن** ( يعني بعدها اد ايه من العمود و ارتفاعها قد ايه من ال **finish floor level **)*

*.*
*زي ما هانشوف في الفايل الاتوكاد.....*


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

إسلوب رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohanad mobarak (3 فبراير 2015)

شكرا في ميزان حسناتك:75:


----------



## eng.shabaka (4 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس انا تابعت الموضوع بالكامل وجمعته وفهمت منه اجزاء كتير ولكن رجاء الملفات اللى حضرتك رفعتها غير موجوده ياريت لو حد يتكرم ويرفعها تانى


----------



## م/محترف (23 مارس 2015)

اولا جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك و شرحك الرائع

ارجو ان ترفع الملفات و الامثلة علي موقع اخر غير جولف اب لانه مغلق , و اتمني ان يتم شرح دورة شوب دروينج للاعمال التكيف و الحريق علي الاقل بواسطة الفيديو و التطبيق الحي علي الامثلة يكون شيئ رائع و فريد لانه تقريبا لا يوجد دورة مثل هذه اونلاين .​


----------



## drmady (26 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا ... الي الامام دائما ويرجي تدعيم كل شىء بصور او ملفات او فديوهات للتوضيح وسوف تكون مرجع علمي فى عمل الشوب دروينج ... وياريت لو حضرتك ترفع على موقع المديا فير


----------



## eng.ms5 (28 مارس 2015)

ما شاء الله يا هندسة طريقة شرحك ممتازة


----------



## الإسلام هو الحل (30 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس سامر على وقتك ومجهودك وعلمك
نرجو رفع الملفات بالمشاركات 207 و 213 مرة أخري بالله على موقع آخر لأنها غير موجودة على جولف أب
للأخوة المهندسين الراغبين في جمع المعلومات المقدمة من مهندس سامر وتوفيراً لأوقاتهم فهي موجودة في المشاركات الآتية:
1 - 18 - 22 - 23 - 24 - 26 - 27 - 28 - 40 - 41 - 57 - 61 - 71 - 79 - 80 - 125 - 148 - 197 - 203 - 204 - 207 - 209 - 211 - 212 - 213- 214

يوجد ملف وورد بالمشاركة رقم 125 يجمع ما قبله من مشاركات مهندس سامر

هذا حتى تاريخ صباح اليوم الثلاثاء - 10 جمادي الآخرة 1436 هـ - 30 مارس 2015


----------



## سامر السعدني (4 أبريل 2015)

eng.shabaka قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس انا تابعت الموضوع بالكامل وجمعته وفهمت منه اجزاء كتير ولكن رجاء الملفات اللى حضرتك رفعتها غير موجوده ياريت لو حد يتكرم ويرفعها تانى




و جزاك .... ان شاء الله هارفع الملفات تاني على الميديا فير ...... و اظن من خلال كلامك فهمت ان فيه اجزاء صغيرة ما فهمتهاش .... يا ترى زي ايه 






م/محترف قال:


> اولا جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك و شرحك الرائع
> 
> ارجو ان ترفع الملفات و الامثلة علي موقع اخر غير جولف اب لانه مغلق , و اتمني ان يتم شرح دورة شوب دروينج للاعمال التكيف و الحريق علي الاقل بواسطة الفيديو و التطبيق الحي علي الامثلة يكون شيئ رائع و فريد لانه تقريبا لا يوجد دورة مثل هذه اونلاين .​



و جزاك الله كل خير ..... ا ش ا هارفع الفايلات تاني .....و بالنسبة لموضوع الدورة الاون لاين ..... اظنها تحتاج لشوية برامج على شوية امكانيات علشان تطلع بالشكل المطلوب ..... لو تقدر تقترح عليا نقطة البداية و طريقة الاخراج ... انا تحت امرك و في انتظارك 


QUOTE=drmady;3293534]بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا ... الي الامام دائما ويرجي تدعيم كل شىء بصور او ملفات او فديوهات للتوضيح وسوف تكون مرجع علمي فى عمل الشوب دروينج ... وياريت لو حضرتك ترفع على موقع المديا فير[/QUOTE]


ربنا يبارك فيك ..... ان شاء الله هاحاول ادعم الموضوع .... بس سامحني علشان ضيق الوقت..... 




eng.ms5 قال:


> ما شاء الله يا هندسة طريقة شرحك ممتازة



شكرا لزوقك يا بشمهندس ام اس 



الإسلام هو الحل قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً مهندس سامر على وقتك ومجهودك وعلمك
> نرجو رفع الملفات بالمشاركات 207 و 213 مرة أخري بالله على موقع آخر لأنها غير موجودة على جولف أب
> للأخوة المهندسين الراغبين في جمع المعلومات المقدمة من مهندس سامر وتوفيراً لأوقاتهم فهي موجودة في المشاركات الآتية:
> 1 - 18 - 22 - 23 - 24 - 26 - 27 - 28 - 40 - 41 - 57 - 61 - 71 - 79 - 80 - 125 - 148 - 197 - 203 - 204 - 207 - 209 - 211 - 212 - 213- 214
> ...



و جزاك الله كل خير ..... اشكرك بشدة على تفاعلك و تلخيصك للمعجنة الي فاتت

و ان شاء الله هارفع الفايلات تاني ....و اكرر شكري ليك .


----------



## ahmed sedke (6 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة وياريت يكون في دوره اون لاين علي hangout google+


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 أبريل 2015)

سامر السعدني قال:


> معلش انا هاخرج برة الموضوع و هارجع تاني .....
> 
> مرفق لكم ملف اتوكاد يحتوي على : قبل و بعد الشوب دروينج
> 
> ...





eng.shabaka قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس انا تابعت الموضوع بالكامل وجمعته وفهمت منه اجزاء كتير ولكن رجاء الملفات اللى حضرتك رفعتها غير موجوده ياريت لو حد يتكرم ويرفعها تانى





م/محترف قال:


> اولا جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك و شرحك الرائع
> 
> ارجو ان ترفع الملفات و الامثلة علي موقع اخر غير جولف اب لانه مغلق , و اتمني ان يتم شرح دورة شوب دروينج للاعمال التكيف و الحريق علي الاقل بواسطة الفيديو و التطبيق الحي علي الامثلة يكون شيئ رائع و فريد لانه تقريبا لا يوجد دورة مثل هذه اونلاين .​





drmady قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا ... الي الامام دائما ويرجي تدعيم كل شىء بصور او ملفات او فديوهات للتوضيح وسوف تكون مرجع علمي فى عمل الشوب دروينج ... وياريت لو حضرتك ترفع على موقع المديا فير





الإسلام هو الحل قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً مهندس سامر على وقتك ومجهودك وعلمك
> نرجو رفع الملفات بالمشاركات 207 و 213 مرة أخري بالله على موقع آخر لأنها غير موجودة على جولف أب
> للأخوة المهندسين الراغبين في جمع المعلومات المقدمة من مهندس سامر وتوفيراً لأوقاتهم فهي موجودة في المشاركات الآتية:
> 1 - 18 - 22 - 23 - 24 - 26 - 27 - 28 - 40 - 41 - 57 - 61 - 71 - 79 - 80 - 125 - 148 - 197 - 203 - 204 - 207 - 209 - 211 - 212 - 213- 214
> ...






ده لينك الملف ..... بدل اللينك المضروب .... نأسف للتأخير .



​http://www.mediafire.com/download/lxz6ak3413b5ecu/befor+and+after+shop+drawing.dwg


----------



## ahmed sedke (16 أبريل 2015)

دا لينك لتحميل مكتبة الكاد انا جايبها من واحد ومعرفش اي حاجه فيها لسه بتعلم يا ريت المهندس سامر يتابع معانا 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/oec159t25l3s5z1/Cad+library.rar


----------



## hassan4ghaly (16 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسة:20: و جعله في ميزان حسناتك:20: و ننتظر منك المزيد مما أعطاه الله لك و ربنا يزيدك من علمه:20:


----------



## ELMAWINY (17 أبريل 2015)

انت برنس :20:


----------



## noreldin2000 (23 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
تابع هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## mecheng90 (7 مايو 2015)

*الى الامام*

الى الامام يا هندسه 
منتظرين التكمله 
كمل جميلك بقى وفضيلنا نفسك شويه 
انتا عامل زى المثل (عشمتنى بالحلق خرمت ان ودانى)
ربنا يعينك ويوفقك ويجعله ف ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ياسين طاهر (13 مايو 2015)

بارك الله لك


----------



## mahmoud elkerm (1 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الموضوضع الاكثر من رائع 
احنا مفتدينك يا هندسه 
والموضوع دا بجد مفتقدينه جدا جدا 
اكمل ما بداءت به جزاك الله خيرا 
مشكور جدا


----------



## سامر السعدني (12 يوليو 2015)

ahmed sedke قال:


> دا لينك لتحميل مكتبة الكاد انا جايبها من واحد ومعرفش اي حاجه فيها لسه بتعلم يا ريت المهندس سامر يتابع معانا
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/oec159t25l3s5z1/cad+library.rar



اشكرك مقدما ... هاشوفها و احاول نستفيد منها ان شاء الله 




hassan4ghaly قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا هندسة:20: و جعله في ميزان حسناتك:20: و ننتظر منك المزيد مما أعطاه الله لك و ربنا يزيدك من علمه:20:




ربنا يبارك فيك ان شاء الله نكمل الايام دي 



elmawiny قال:


> انت برنس :20:




اشكرك يا elmawiny



noreldin2000 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> تابع هذا الموضوع الممتاز



وجزاك يا كبير و ان شاء الله نكمل 



mecheng90 قال:


> الى الامام يا هندسه
> منتظرين التكمله
> كمل جميلك بقى وفضيلنا نفسك شويه
> انتا عامل زى المثل (عشمتنى بالحلق خرمت ان ودانى)
> ربنا يعينك ويوفقك ويجعله ف ميزان حسناتك



سامحني بس انا مشكلتي اني بسافر كتير .... واشكرك على كلماتك و تفاعلك 





ياسين طاهر قال:


> بارك الله لك



ربنا يباركلك يا م ياسين 



mahmoud elkerm قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا علي الموضوضع الاكثر من رائع
> احنا مفتقدينك يا هندسه
> والموضوع دا بجد مفتقدينه جدا جدا
> اكمل ما بداءت به جزاك الله خيرا
> مشكور جدا




انت تأمرني يا م محمود


----------



## msaad118 (6 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## msaad118 (6 أغسطس 2015)

بشمهندس سامر
اولا اشكرك على المجهود العظيم و الاسلوب الاكثر من رائع , انا و غيرى بنتابع حضرتك من سنين طويلة ونتمنى من سيادتك الاستمرار فى هذا العمل
ثانيا اعرض على سيادتك معاونتك لاستكمال شرح اعمال الشوب دروينج حتى تعم الاستفادة على الجميع


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 أغسطس 2015)

msaad118 قال:


> بشمهندس سامر
> اولا اشكرك على المجهود العظيم و الاسلوب الاكثر من رائع , انا و غيرى بنتابع حضرتك من سنين طويلة ونتمنى من سيادتك الاستمرار فى هذا العمل
> ثانيا اعرض على سيادتك معاونتك لاستكمال شرح اعمال الشوب دروينج حتى تعم الاستفادة على الجميع



1-يا باشا انا الي بشكرك بشدة على تفاعلك معايا 
2- انا موافق و بارحب جدا بيك و فعلا انا لو حد معايا ممكن نخلص و نشرح مواضيع كتير 
3- شوف افضل طريقة للتواصل ..... حسب الدولة الي انت فيها ..... بس اظن هاتبقى الفيس بوك 


ده الاكونت يا كبير 

Samer Al-saadny Khatab

انا في انتظارك


----------



## زهرة المدائن1 (7 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم مهندس سامر.. جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع والاستمرار.. انا دكتورة معمارية ومطلوب منى انى ادرس كورس تكييف لطلبة العمارة.. الهدف اننا نعلم الطلبة اذاى يراعوا فى التصميم المعمارى متطلبات تصميم الاتش فاك.. بس هاديلهم فى الاول تعريف بالسيستم ومكوناته واذاى بنحسب حمل التبريد للفراغ.. المشكلة عندى ان فيه حاجات مش عارفة اوصلها.. لانى مش عايزة معلومات تفصيلية اوى وتخصصية لكن معلومات عامة تمكن الطالب انه يعمل تصميم عام للسيستم ويعمل له لوحات design working مش وركينج.. فياريت يا باش مهندس تقولى كدة باختصار مراحل التصميم : يعنى بعد ما حسبنا احمال التبريد للفراغات اذاى بنحدد حجم الدكت واذاى بنحدد مساره .. اذاى بنحدد اماكن وشكل الديفيوزر وعددها فى الفراغ .. كمان اماكن الهاندلينج يونيت..وغرف التكييف بتكون فين ومساحتها .. واى معدات تانية لازم المعمارى يبقى عارفها عشان يعمل حسابها فى التصميم.. اسفة انا طولت عليك بس انا عشمانة فى حضرتك انك مش هاتكسفنى وهاترد عليا.. والشكر الجزيل لك مقدما


----------



## Gohnm (7 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا للمجهود ...


----------



## سامر السعدني (7 أغسطس 2015)

زهرة المدائن1 قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس سامر.. جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع والاستمرار.. انا دكتورة معمارية ومطلوب منى انى ادرس كورس تكييف لطلبة العمارة.. الهدف اننا نعلم الطلبة اذاى يراعوا فى التصميم المعمارى متطلبات تصميم الاتش فاك.. بس هاديلهم فى الاول تعريف بالسيستم ومكوناته واذاى بنحسب حمل التبريد للفراغ.. المشكلة عندى ان فيه حاجات مش عارفة اوصلها.. لانى مش عايزة
> 
> معلومات تفصيلية اوى وتخصصية لكن معلومات عامة تمكن الطالب انه يعمل تصميم عام للسيستم ويعمل له لوحات design working مش وركينج.. فياريت يا باش مهندس تقولى كدة باختصار مراحل التصميم : يعنى بعد ما حسبنا احمال التبريد للفراغات اذاى بنحدد حجم الدكت واذاى بنحدد مساره .. اذاى بنحدد اماكن وشكل الديفيوزر وعددها فى الفراغ .. كمان اماكن الهاندلينج يونيت..وغرف التكييف بتكون فين ومساحتها .. واى معدات تانية لازم المعمارى يبقى عارفها عشان يعمل حسابها فى التصميم.. اسفة انا طولت عليك بس انا عشمانة فى حضرتك انك مش هاتكسفنى وهاترد عليا.. والشكر الجزيل لك مقدما






و عليكم السلام يا دكتورة.... و انا ايضا اشكرك على تفاعلك ....بعد ما قرأت الكلام لقيت انه عبارة عن 10 اسئلة .....ولقيت ان لازم المعلومة تكون مركزة بشدة و ما فيهاش اي تفصيل .... ان شاء الله هاجاوب على الاسئلة التسعة ( بس ارجوا المعذرة لو اتأخرت في الرد شوية لاني مشغول جدا ... بس ان شاء الله يتم المطلوب )



1- ما هي انظمة التكييف باختصار شديد ؟
2- ما هو نظام التشيلر و ما هي مكوناته و طريقة عمل كل جزء من النظام ؟
2- ما هي متطلبات التكييف المطلوب مراعتها اثناء التصميم المعماري ؟
3- كيفية حساب

 الحمل الحراري باختصار شديد ؟
4- ما هي مراحل تصميم التكييف باختصار ؟
اسئلة تفصيلية : 
5- كيفية رسم مسارات الصاج و كيفية تحديد ابعاده ؟
6- كيفية رسم مسارات مواسير التشيلد و تحديد اقطارها ؟
7- كيف يتم اختيار اماكن و شكل الجريلات ؟
8- اين

 يتم وضع الاير هاندلنج يونت و *المعدات عامة * ؟ 
9- اين

 يتم وضع غرف الميكانيكا و ما هي المساحة المطلوبة ؟


ودي اجابة اول سؤال :








نكمل باقي الاسئلة في

 المشاركة القادمة


----------



## زهرة المدائن1 (8 أغسطس 2015)

الاسئلة فى الصميم ..بس بالنسبة للاجابة الاولى اذاى بنختار النظام اللى يناسب نوعية المبنى.. ؟؟ 

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس.. منتظرين باقى الشرح


----------



## msaad118 (9 أغسطس 2015)

سامر السعدني قال:


> 1-يا باشا انا الي بشكرك بشدة على تفاعلك معايا
> 2- انا موافق و بارحب جدا بيك و فعلا انا لو حد معايا ممكن نخلص و نشرح مواضيع كتير
> 3- شوف افضل طريقة للتواصل ..... حسب الدولة الي انت فيها ..... بس اظن هاتبقى الفيس بوك
> 
> ...



تمام يا بشمهندس
انا بعتلك اضافة على الفيس بوك باسم محمود مطر
وانا فى الانتظار لبداية التواصل ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.mohamed abas (11 أغسطس 2015)

*عاشت ايدك بس اذا عدك امثلة يعني مخططات اوتو كاد او فورمات للشوب درونك امثلة يعني ممكن تنزلهة*


----------



## سامر السعدني (11 أغسطس 2015)

eng.mohamed abas قال:


> *عاشت ايدك بس اذا عدك امثلة يعني مخططات اوتو كاد او فورمات للشوب درونك امثلة يعني ممكن تنزلهة*




حاضر يا مهندس محمد


----------



## eng.mohamed abas (12 أغسطس 2015)

تسلم استاذ ويارب موفق وللامام دائما بس عفوا استاذ اي مفتاح او فهرس او توضيح للاجزاء بمخطط الاوتو كاد ماكو يعني اذا ما بيهة زحمة بس مخطط اوتوكاد بسيط توضيح بي اجزاء المنظومة الموجودة بمخطط الاوتوكاد وشكرا على شهودك المبذولة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سامر السعدني (13 أغسطس 2015)

eng.mohamed abas قال:


> تسلم استاذ ويارب موفق وللامام دائما بس عفوا استاذ اي مفتاح او فهرس او توضيح للاجزاء بمخطط الاوتو كاد ماكو يعني اذا ما بيهة زحمة بس مخطط اوتوكاد بسيط توضيح بي اجزاء المنظومة الموجودة بمخطط الاوتوكاد وشكرا على شهودك المبذولة وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك




اشكرك على كلماتك مهندس محمد عباس 

على فكرة في فايل في مشاركة فاتت هاتلاقي الاجابة في الفايل ده ........... الفايل اسمه before and after shop drawing 

و يا سلام لو المهندس محمود مطر يقولنا رقم المشاركة ..... لان الموضوع ده ان شاء الله هانكمله بمساعدة المهندس محمود مطر


----------



## سامر السعدني (13 أغسطس 2015)

زهرة المدائن1 قال:


> الاسئلة فى الصميم ..بس بالنسبة للاجابة الاولى اذاى بنختار النظام اللى يناسب نوعية المبنى.. ؟؟
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس.. منتظرين باقى الشرح





*اختيار نظام التكييف المناسب :*

الحقيقة ان النقطة دي محتاجة موضوع كامل ....بس هاتكلم برضوا في نقط ....

*في الاغلب عند اختيار نظام التكييف ....باختار على اساسة 5 معايير او اعتبارات :*
1- التوافق مع *متطلبات العميل المالية* ( دي نقطتين initial cost and running cost )( في الاغلب في علاقة عكسية بين التكلفة الابتدائية و التكلفة الجارية )

2- توافق النظام مع* متطلبات العميل المعمارية و متطلبات المصمم المعماري *
3- توافق النظام مع* الاعتبارات الهندسية الخاصة بالتكييف* (طبقا للابليكيشن )
4- *متطلبات تطبيقية* ( يعني الابليكيشن سكني و لا تجاري و لا صناعي و لا طبي و لا ايه حكايته ) 
5- *متطلبات الطاقة* ( يعني استهلاكه اد ايه من الكهرباء او الغاز .....) و دي تعتبر فرع من النقطة الاوى ( بس في دراسات الجدوى الافضل تفصلهم )


طيب نبتدي نطبق المعايير الخمسة على كل نظام : 

*اولا : نظام التكييف الشباك :*
1-المعيار المالي : اقل الانظمة في التكلفة الابتدائية - تكلفة صيانة لا تذكر ( صيانة رخيصة )( يعني العميل الي مش لاقي ياكل )
2- -المعيار المعماري : بيشوه المبنى داخليا و خارجيا - اسوأ نظام - لا يحتاج الى سقف ساقط
3- المتطلبات الهندسية : صوت عالى - توزيع سئ للهواء - محدود السعة التبريدية - سهل الصيانة جدا - لا يمكن تركيبه الا على الواجهات الاربع للمبنى و لا يصلح للغرف الداخلية 
4- متطلبات تطبيقية : متوافق مع التطبيق السكني الصغير ( علشان محدود السعة )
5- متطلبات الطاقة : استهلاك عالي للكهرباء فبيأثر سلبيا على المعيار الاول ( بتزيد التكلفة الجارية )


*ثانيا : نظام الاسبليت :*


1-المعيار المالي : اعلى من الشباك في التكلفة الابتدائية و زيه في التكلفة الجارية ( صيانة رخيصة ) 
2- -المعيار المعماري : افضل في الشكل من الشباك لكنه يشوه الواجهات المعمارية و لا يتعدى المقبول للشكل الداخلي للغرف - لا يحتاج الى سقف ساقط
3- المتطلبات الهندسية : صوت هادئ - توزيع سئ للهواء - محدود السعة التبريدية - سهل الصيانة جدا- من عيوبه لا يوجد فريش اير - لا يمكن التحكم في جودة الهواء الى عن طريق بعض الفلاتر -منتشر جدا 

4- متطلبات تطبيقية : متوافق مع التطبيق السكني الصغير ( علشان محدود السعة بس اعلى من الشباك اظن بيصل الى 7 حصان ) لا يصلح للتطبيقات الكبيرة التجارية و الصناعية و الطبية ....

5- متطلبات الطاقة : استهلاك عالي للكهرباء فبيأثر سلبيا على المعيار الاول ( بتزيد التكلفة الجارية )

*ثالثا :نظام الكونسيلد* :


1-المعيار المالي : اعلى من الشباك والاسبيلت في التكلفة الابتدائية و زيهم في التكلفة الجارية ( صيانة رخيصة )
2- -المعيار المعماري : افضل بكثير من الشباك و الاسبليت في الشكل و تكلفة الصيانة اعلى من الشباك و الاسبليت لمشاكل صرف المياه الكثيرة مع السقف الساقط - يشوه السقف الساقط اكثر من نظام الباكيج لكثرة ابواب الكشف - يحتاج الى ارتفاع و ايضا سقف ساقط
3- المتطلبات الهندسية : توزيع افضل للهواء - امكانية اضافة فريش اير - صوت هادئ - كثير مشاكل الصيانة 
4- متطلبات تطبيقية : متوافق مع التطبيق السكني الصغير ( علشان محدود السعة بس اعلى من الشباك و الاسبليت بيصل الى10 حصان ) لا يصلح للتطبيقات الكبيرة التجارية و الصناعية و الطبية 
. 5- متطلبات الطاقة : زي الشباك و الاسبليت 

*رابعا : * *نظام ال **vrv * :
1-المعيار المالي : اعلى من الشباك والاسبيلت و الكونسيلد في التكلفة الابتدائية و اعلى منهم في تكلفة الصيانة لعدم انتشار النظام و لكن يوجد مركزية في الصيانة 
2- -المعيار المعماري : ينطبق عليه ما تم ذكره في الاسبليت و الكونسيلد ( لامكانية تركيب النوعين على ال vrv )- لا يشوه المبنى بالوحدات الخارجية لامكانية عمل تمديدات مواسير طويلة جدا ( على عكس الكونسيلد 30 متر - و الاسبليت حوالي 12 متر )
3- المتطلبات الهندسية : توزيع افضل للهواء - امكانية اضافة فريش اير ( اذا تم اختيار الوحدة الداخلية كونيسلد )- افضل من نظام الباكيج في التحكم في درجات الحرارة (تحكم منفصل لكل غررفة )
4- متطلبات تطبيقية : متوافق مع التطبيقات السكنية ( و منها الابراج السكنية عالية الطول ) و التطبيقات التجارية ( المساحات الصغيرة منها المحلات مثلا اما المساحات الكبيرة فلا )
5- متطلبات الطاقة : اقل في استهلاك الكهرباء من الشباك و الاسبليت و الكونسيلد 

*خامسا: نظام الباكيج* :
1-المعيار المالي : اعلى من الشباك و الاسبليت و الكونسيلد و ال vrv - يوجد مركزية في الصيانة 
2- -المعيار المعماري : افضل من الشباك و الاسبليت و الكونسيلد و ال vrv لعدم وجود ابواب كشف - يحتاج الى ارتفاع و سقف ساقط - يحتاج الى مساحة للماكينات - لا يشوه المبنى اذا تم عمل مناور 
3- المتطلبات الهندسية : لا يمكن التحكم في تعددية درجة الحرارة - امكانية اضافة فريش اير-
4- متطلبات تطبيقية : متوافق مع التطبيقات التجارية ......و لا يتوافق مع السكني الا في القصور والفلل في المساحات التي لا تحتاج الى تحكم متعدد في درجة الحرارة 
5- متطلبات الطاقة : ارخص من الشباك و الاسبليت و الكونسيلد ( لنفس المساحة ) 


*تطبيق المعاييرالخمسة على نظام التشيلر المشاركة الجاية......... الا لو حسيت ان مش مناسب .... لان احنا داخل موضوع الشوب دروينج ..... *


----------



## زهرة المدائن1 (14 أغسطس 2015)

معلومات مفيدة جدا ..جزاك الله خيرا..منتظرين باقى الاجابات..


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 أغسطس 2015)

زهرة المدائن1 قال:


> معلومات مفيدة جدا ..جزاك الله خيرا..منتظرين باقى الاجابات..




استأذنك يا دكتورة هانقل اجابات الاسئلة العشرة لموضوعك ( الطلب) علشان ما اخرجش برة موضوع الشوب الدروينج


----------



## اسلاماس (15 أغسطس 2015)

الف حمد اله على السلامه يا مهندس سامر 
يا رب متغيب تانى عننا 
معلوماتك افادتنا كتير والله
ربنا يزيدك من عنده


----------



## سامر السعدني (15 أغسطس 2015)

اسلاماس قال:


> الف حمد اله على السلامه يا مهندس سامر
> يا رب متغيب تانى عننا
> معلوماتك افادتنا كتير والله
> ربنا يزيدك من عنده




الله يسلمك يا مهندس اسلام و باشكرك و نكمل ان شاء الله


----------



## زهرة المدائن1 (19 أغسطس 2015)

سامر السعدني قال:


> استأذنك يا دكتورة هانقل اجابات الاسئلة العشرة لموضوعك ( الطلب) علشان ما اخرجش برة موضوع الشوب الدروينج



انا كنت هاطلب من حضرتك فعلا ان تنقل الاسئلة لموضوع جديد..شكرا جدا على الاهتمام بافادة الجميع..اسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## bobo9722 (20 سبتمبر 2015)

موضوع شيق وسلاسة في الشرح جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## mmhhmm (2 أكتوبر 2015)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## ibrahim sh (21 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## ibrahim sh (21 أكتوبر 2015)

تسلم يا مهندس سامر


----------



## prey eagle (22 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس سامر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## yahiaouimalek (20 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا
الموضوع رائع و شيق

​


----------



## AHMEDHAMDY_COMP (25 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس وانا متابع الموضوع ويااااااااااااااااريت تكمله الموضوع .....
ومشكور على مجهودك الاكثر من الرائع على صفحه الفيس بوك ............. لك كل الشكر والتقدير ...


----------



## khaled elsone (10 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً و بارك لك فى علمك.


----------



## MAH.KALFAT (18 فبراير 2016)

المهندس سامر يا اخي يارب تدخل الجنة 
جزيتم خيرا


----------



## eng karim sallam (3 مارس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح يا بشمهندس سامر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد شوقي متولي (30 أبريل 2016)

ليه الموضوع مكملش يا هندسة


----------



## كرم الحمداني (5 مايو 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## alaa_84 (29 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك
أين تكملة الموضوع ؟


----------



## afnan shafi (16 فبراير 2017)

حييت اخي مهندس سامر انا متابع لك من العراق موضوع جميل ومفيد ممكن عندك وسيله اتصال اخرى (فيس او تويتر اوي شي اخرى)


----------



## hassan elkholy (25 فبراير 2017)

الموضوع فعلا رائع تحياتى لك


----------



## zakarya ahmad (5 أبريل 2017)

شكرااا للمعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng_alex (9 أبريل 2018)

يا باشمهندز سامر احنا رجعنا نقف تاني ولا ايه :8:


----------



## سامر السعدني (14 أبريل 2018)

eng_alex قال:


> يا باشمهندز سامر احنا رجعنا نقف تاني ولا ايه :8:






. لا نكمل ان شاء الله


----------

